# July 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in July  

Good luck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

This one will hopefully suit me. I have planned de ivf last week I July. Down regulating at minute, would enjoy the company over next few weeks.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Just started my 2ww today, testing 7th July... good luck ladies : )

Good to meet you Gemini40 ! Hope all's well.


----------



## Safiya (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

My test date is 6th of July   Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Magoona (May 1, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

I'm 6dp5dt, otd is 2nd. Haven't been thinking too much about it, I don't want to get too positive and then be devastated should it be a bfn. My dh is dying to test early...I think I mite manage to hold him off till thurs as my period wud be due on Wednesday. Hope all goes well for every1 in 2ww!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Safiya and Magoona,
Good to have some more people on here in their 2WW - best of luck to you and hopefully this will be a good month for successes : )


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone

I wasn't convinced I was going to join the 2ww thread, because I'm trying to distract myself from it or I'll go mad!. But as I have got to the point where now it's pretty much dominating my thoughts as otd looms ever closer, I thought it would be nice to have some company. So hello!.

Otd is the 4th, which is 14 days from ET, I have a 5 day blastocyst on board.

How is everyone doing?. I'm completing devoid of symptoms which is not helping me keep positive!.


----------



## Magoona (May 1, 2016)

welcome argybargy, 

I too kept myself quite distracted last week and rarely thought about it...but today I completely changed! I have became really anxious and think I'm inventing symptoms rather than feeling them! Anyway I sent dh to tesco there and 2 poas purchased! I want to test now but I'm too scared and said all along I'm not going to until otd on sat. I'm going to get up early in the morn when he's heading to work and will see then if I can face doing it.


----------



## Magoona (May 1, 2016)

well I tested this morning 9dp5dt...and  I can't believe it!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Magoona! That's fantastic news!  Huge congrats to you : ) did you transfer one or two?
(Is 9dp5dt the day your clinic recommends to test?) Any symptoms yet? Have a fab day! X


----------



## Magoona (May 1, 2016)

hi vickster, 

thank you! we were only allowed to transfer 1 as it's our NHS go. no, my otd is sat 2nd but it was a good strong line on the test. for the past 2 days I've been completely drained of energy, have had lower back pain and a strange tightness across my lower abdomen (which I thought I was imagining).

how about you?


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh wow magoona congratulations !!!! That's amazing and what a brilliant start to the thread.

So am I right to say that your transfer date then was last Monday?..

I have to say in not really an early tester, mainly because I want to avoid any chance of having the emotion of dealing with a bfn that might end up being a bfp. But it is tempting!.


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi girls. Had my day 5 transfer yesterday so here we go on 2WW. Very glad to have your company. Feeling quite crampy today....is this just because of transfer yesterday Anyone have this after transfer?

Magonna....that's fantastic news


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations magoona x


----------



## Magoona (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone we're just delighted!

vickster...yea my transfer was last Monday.

Angellight...I was fine after et but a few days after I had quite pain af type cramps...possibly was implantation cramps?


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey AngelLight - good to see you over here! Hope the cramping eases.

Magoona - the reason I ask 1 or 2 is (apparently) HCG goes up quicker with multiples! I'm not testing until next week but when I have had a BFP in the past have felt very full, like I've eaten too much, so expected the result I got. Sounds like you have a similar thing : ) Not a feeling I've had with anything else. Either way, hope it goes smoothly for you : ) 

Argybargy - hope you find something to distract you - really not long left for you! I have no symptoms either, but I have only had them around the test day when I've had BFP, as think the HCG only really starts rising the day before, so fingers crossed it doesn't mean anything for either of us! 

AFM I still don't get why all the test times are different - does anyone know? - mine will be 12dp5dt...


----------



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, I am going to join you all. I'm 4dp5dt today with 2 top grade embies onboard and struggling not to symptom spot. 

My dw went through stims and donated to me as my egg reserve is very low so I haven't had the pleasure of going through the trials of egg collection though she has suffered thos time round compared to the first time. 

My otd is 6th July which is 12dp5dt. Last times the clinic gave us 13dp5dt so we are lucky this time with a day earlier lol.  

Congrats moogana, brilliant start to the thread xx


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi ladies!

So here I am -- 2 5d embies transfered on 27th, Monday and test day on 9th July. Anyone echos on these dates here?

I am a bit confused since I got no symptoms at all --- a little sore bobs, but I am sure this is from the pesseries since it started before the transfer and right after I started to use pesseries after EC. so when shall those symptoms start at all?


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Tea10 - pretty sure symptoms and timings depend on the individual, so I wouldn't worry if you've got none yet. I'm testing July 7, so just before you.

Hi Tillymint101 - congrats! You're testing just before me!

Good luck to us all, ladies : )


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I've popped over here as I've just realised even though my embies are not on board yet ( currently being cooked) I will be testing in July.  (Very scary thought)
We are having embryo donation at the sanus clinc in the Czech Republic, July 12th.....crazy nervous x


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Ladies!

So now I am 6d past 5dt, but I have no spotting nor other obvious symptoms that I can relate to pregnancy. 

I have 2 blast on board, I am on 1200mg(!) progesteron and Claxene daily-- this combination , especially that high dose of progesteron , shall have made my utrus very senstive and prone to bleeding, but nope, I have had not even the slightest spotting so far. plus there is no other symptoms, I started to wonder if my embies are still there?

Anyone else like this and went to BFP?

Thanks XX


----------



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Ladies

I got my official (OTD) BFP today at12dp5dt !! I tested early at 9dp5dt on an Internet cheapie and got a faint but definite BFP. Tested last night on clear blue and was definitely positive and again this morning on clinic's test. I tested early because I had no symptoms other than really bad wind pain (I put this down to anxiety) and wanted to be prepared for my expected BFN.

This is the first time to my knowledge I've been pregnant so we are really hoping that it is a successful one!!  

We had one hatching blastocyst transferred (our only embryo as our other 4 arrested at day 3). 

Good luck and baby dust for all of you to still to test!!

Xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Whoop whoop : ) That's fab news ellieh17! Was on here and an extra page popped up, so saw your message : )

All the very best for success : )


----------



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Tea

I had no symptoms and was convinced I was headed for a BFN but have got a BFP. I've posted on the July 2ww page so maybe read what I put there.

Good luck and baby dust to you!!

Xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hiya,

I'm new to this thread.

First of all, congratulations Ellie!

I recently had fertility tests and was told at the moment they could only offer donor egg IVF due to low AMH and high FSH. But they said I could have one cycle with my own eggs if FSH dropped, or it might happen naturally.

So I used OPK this month and we BDed quite a lot, legs in the air afterwards, the lot, as I'd heard you can be more fertile after a HyCoSy. Sorry for all this waffle, just trying to explain the situation.

Anyway, I'm in the 2ww, not many symptoms - a bit windy but maybe as I've moved back to milk from soya milk, smell seems heightened (someone came over at work and I asked if they'd been eating peanuts and she seemed mortified), but again not that unusual. The only thing that seems different is that my hair and skin seem greasy!? 

I did an OPK this morning as read you could use as HPT - I know they're not foolproof though. Thought I saw a faint line, then decided I was prob going mad. But then read (I know! Too much reading!) SMU might work better. Did that and saw a clearer line. But to double check I called DH up and asked how many lines he could see and he said two...

I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I've heard you can get a second LH surge before AF? So I'll perhaps try it again tomorrow? Trying to resist buying an early result HPT. 

Should say I think I'm 9dpo. Any advice (and wake-up calls!) welcome!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations Ellie, I think you are the second on this thread this month. Hopefully lots more x


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi  Elieh!

Great to have your response!! you have no idea how much it calms my crazy mind!

Thanks, thanks :-D


----------



## Kathn85 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ladies

Congrats to those with their BFPs!!

I am currently on 5dp5dt with a hatching 6aa blast. I've had no symptoms so far apart from being bloated to the point it is uncomfortable to move! I asked my doc about it and she said it's normal due to the hcg boosters i was having! I know not everyone has symptoms but im just feeling a bit down about it and my otd isnt until 8th x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey all

Do you mind if I join  

I'm 5dp5dt today (Monday 27th DE FET 2 X AB) 

Official blood test date is 6th July 😁


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

Can I join this board? - I'm hopefully provided they survive the thaw, having one of our frozen blastocyst transfered on Wednesday!!

Congratulations to everyone who has there BFP'S & best of luck to everyone else wherever you are on this journey


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Can I join too, we have 2 X day 5 blasts On board, currently 2dp 5 dt, this is our first embryo transfer so very excited! I've had lots of cramping, feeling light headed and needing to pee ALL the time   Also had a tingly nipple (sorry tmi) today and a very sharp cramp which I was hoping was implantation?
Also, hoping to ask if anyone knows what pregnancy test is best for accurate early test? And how early can you test after 5dt?

Faith - best of luck for weds! 

Treez - hey and congrats on being PUPO! Are you testing early or waiting for OTD? My OTD is 13th 

Kathn - congrats on being PUPO too, will you be testing early? I hear some people have loads of symptoms and others don't, it's so hard to know what is going on in there! 

Nic - sorry don't know about opk, when would you be able to test with preg test?

Tea - bless you I know what you mean wondering are they still there when nothing's going on!

Ellie - congratulations!!

Hi to everyone else sorry I can't scroll back any further xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone! 

First of all Congrats to all the wonderful news! I would love to join as I've had my ET on 25/6/16 and I test on 6/7/2016.....I turned 40 in May and had 3 previous miscarriages however this is my first IVF cycle and we had 1 embryo implant (sorry I don't know all the abbreviations)  I have been extremely positive and optimistic...meditating, praying and speaking positive affirmations daily. I was tempted to test but feel like it's best I wait...I will be returning back to work next week so hopefully time flies. Good luck to everyone. Love + Light xx


----------



## Katiemck (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Is it ok if I join? I had 2 day 5 embryos transferred on 28th June (not quite blasts) so I am currently 5dp5dt.
I have a 17 month old boy already, conceived the same way at the same clinic.
I (stupidly) tested yesterday and got a faint BFP but it must have been my trigger as I tested again today and got a bfn.
I know I tested too early. Ugh, this waiting game is torture!!
OTD at the clinic is Thursday.
Last time I got my BFP at 6.5dp5dt.

Congrats to the ladies who have their bfps!!

Katie x


----------



## Herewegoagain37 (Jan 7, 2016)

My test date is Monday July 11th anyone the same? I'm only on day 1 after embryo transfer. This is going to be a long wait.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome Katiemck - we have the same OTD - we transferred one in our cycle. I too am struggling with the wait... It's a bit like torture!

Welcome Herewegoahain37 : )

Hi BabyMama2017 - sounds like you've had a tricky time - good luck with going back to work

Hi Nelli - wow you already have lots of the symptoms - have you decided how early to test? There are a few articles online that suggest 9dp5dt.... But I think it depends on the day of implantation which you're unlikely to know unless you track  implantation spotting

FaithHopeLove - welcome too - would love to understand FET more as have frozen ones but clinic only talks to you about it when you're starting treatment - could you ping me any insight?

Hi Treezuk - you're a day ahead of me : ) Same question as above if you have any insight into FET you could share?

Hi Kathn85 - I had bloating like that in my IUI cycles and found everything hard work, so have an idea what you're going through - it's not fun, but went away by the end of the cycle at least. Hope you start feeling more comfortable.

Magoona - did you do your OTD test? Hope all still good?

Ellie17 - do you have more symptoms now? Hope you're doing well.

Hope everyone else is doing ok with the waiting game? Fingers crossed for us all!

AFM - I've heard you can test at 9dp5dt which for me is tomorrow, so just deciding how patient I am to wait until my OTD on Thurs... Time goes by so slowly! 

NicUk - are you 3/5dt?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya guys  you probably won't remember me as I have been looking at my posts that I Made 4 years ago  I had a 5 day ember transfer (only embryo we had as 13 of them perished and it worked) we got our miracle baby Michael  who is now 3 

Anyway...hope this is allowed...I read about something called conceive plus on ******** and decided to give it a try.for this of you who haven't heard of it...it's a lubricant that has extra PH levels alongside calcium and magnesium.supposed to help those little soldiers get to the egg LOL...we did the deed twice in my fertile week.
It's only been a few days but I have been experiencing some really weird pains in my belly like flutters,alongside gas, sore boobs (but I wouldn't say really sore) loose stools, felt sick a few times here and there...insomnia (getting up at stupid o clock) and now sitting here sort of lying on one side and it feels uncomfortable...
So basically tried naturally before we go for Icsi again see if it would work (would be the best £15 I ever spent if it did)

Are things looking good? I don't come on my period for 2 weeks so I guess I'm in my 2ww LOL
Also got a cold today after feeling freezing yesterday which is weird because sun was shining haha x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

May I just add...(tmi) I usually have a bit of cm on my knickers...but I haven't had any this cycle at the moment...and usually when the deed is done...a bit of spermies leak...but this conceive plus stuff helped them stay up the black hole of calcutter as I call it haha


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Fx faith it's a scary time waiting for the thaw it usually it's all good 👍🏻 fx

Nelli - thank you in actually gonna wait till blood test just because I don't wanna be upset by seeing a negative earlier than that I did that last time and it really upset me for days. Good luck to you X

Good luck baby mama and fx Katiemck just wait a few more days to test. 

Herewegoagain - hang in there xxx

Vickster - this is my first FET it basically works in the same way as fresh cycle you start your meds (prog) on the day that would of been egg collection in the fresh cycle and then you do the 5dt the same as you did on the fresh the only difference is that you have to get passed the thawing process in a small amount of cases they die in thawing but it's the chance you take - statistics show that FET is just as successful as fresh - I've seen in these board more ppl get pregnant with FET than fresh so who knows why that is weird x

I am feeling ok right now just a bit tired on and off and crampy but apart from that nothing else really


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Treezuk,
I've been told I'd need to do down regging etc for FET, which I didn't for fresh cycle. What is the version called that you did? That sounds much more like I was expecting! I'm thinking I might need to look at alternative clinics.

Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle - I have heard that stats for FET have just passed fresh. My consultant said it was something to do with the quality of embryo you need to reach to be able to freeze, meaning the total chances of success are more, when you average out everyone who's trying. X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I was on the pill prior to both cycles and was given the prostap injection beforehand , I am doing DE cycles so my protocol is probably slightly different to yours but the principles are the same , we went to Greece to do it as it was cheaper than than the UK x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi VicksterM 

Thank you...yes it's been a long unplanned road but I'm hopeful and that's what keeps me going! Good luck to everyone! 🙏🏾


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

now 5dp5dt and all is very quiet. No symptoms that I can report...wish there was Something........anything....to give me a clue. Apart from feeling quite tired and boobs a bit tender, esp at night...but this is normal from Crinone I suppose. I feel positive which is important. I think the next week will be hard...my OTD is 10th...so this time next week we will know the outcome...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

It's so annoying isn't it Angel but in the same breath last time I felt everything and it was bfn so think I prefer having nothing much. 

I'm feeling so tired today and crampy but it's not bad cramps just a little there.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I'm getting guys...it's not period pains it's more like a dull ache...and then every now and then feels like somebody is poking my left side with their finger x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

It's weird isn't it and I find if I do anything it just feels more intense like just sorting some clothes and I was left with a backache that took a while to go


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel it more if I've sat on the sofa with my legs up to my tummy... But I have felt flutters whilst washing up x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hopefully that's a good thing  

I just worry about reading to much into it so im purposely trying to keep it out my brain unless it pops in x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Me too...trying to not think of it...don't want to be like a dog and have a phantom pregnancy lol


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha that's how I felt last time haha cos I felt every symptom under the sun so was sure it had worked and then BFN maybe that's why I feel nothing this time because it was all in my head last time , but I just felt lousy


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Can i join. I'm 10dp 3dt so coming to the end of the 2ww. No symptoms only over Implantation had strange feeling in my uterus after that it stop so who knows what's going on down there xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome iron girl - good luck fx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Irongirl when is your OTD...it must be pretty soon...how have you resisted the urge to test?


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi all, 

Nelli - I shouldn't take a FRER until Tuesday I don't think. But I did one today anyway and it was BFN. I'm 10dpo so maybe too early still. Think maybe I'd convinced myself as I was peeing all the time yesterday, but no other UTI symptoms. Still visiting the loo a lot today - sorry TMI! I had a second blue line on a OPK, but that could just mean something else. Trying not to get my hopes up as I haven't got any other symptoms except greasier skin and hair! Also had a headache and feel fed up tonight, so maybe I have PMT.

Vickster - I am 10dpo, think dt refers to IVF? I'm unable to have that with my own eggs at the moment due to FSH, so I'm trying to get that down and trying naturally in the mean time. 

Hi to everyone that's joined - Kath, Tree, Faithhopelove (love the name), Babymama, Katie, Mrs Murphy, Irongirl. Think that's everyone, I had to note you all down! 

Hope there'll be some BFPs soon 

Nic x


----------



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? I'm 8dp5dt today, only 3 sleeps to go until otd.  Eek!
Been feeling sick and nausea today with periods of dizziness, been a few days now but seems to be getting worse. I had some pink spotting a few days ago so feeling hopeful but very tired😁. 
Xxx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you Tilly, bet you can't wait to test! x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

tillymint that sounds good fx for you zxx 

Nic - I did that last cycle I did and it upset me so much I wish I hadn't bothered so this time I'm waiting for blood 👍🏻


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Good plan Tree!  I should probably just wait and see if AF comes, but it's so hard waiting! x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya nic xx  

Good luck to everybody waiting for their BFPs x I'm a little different to u guys tho x I had ICSI 4 years ago and got a BFP  x 
This time I've tried natural with something call conceive plus lol x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

I'll add that to my shopping list next month Mrs M - I need all the help I can get!  x


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi TreezUK 

My OTD is 7th July. I paid a lot of money to be in this 2ww so I'm going to enjoy encase I get BFN lol. You know last time I got BFN so I just thought I'll take this in my stride which I have. Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly what I'm doing to iron girl. 

I hope it works for you MrsMurphy X 

Nic - we all do what our heart desires till we don't see what we wanna see then we regret it . I don't know what to think for myself personally


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you trees xx

And nic...a lot of positive reviews on Amazon...saying people tried it first month or preseed and it worked...so I thought why not give it a try...cost us £5k for our first born...so if it does work £15 well spent  x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Morning all 

Spent all night with backache and cramps on and off still the same this morning keeping myself posative thinking its a good thing  I also woke up with a dodgy throat and keep coughing which is just weird maybe it's the restless nights sleep that's done it X


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Help! I couldn't resist with an old cheapie test I had in my drawer first thing today... I'm sure there's the faintest of faint lines... We did frozen embryo transfer so no trigger shot. Could this be real or just too early!! Eeeek!! Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think it's my time yet....I got a UTI...so that's probably where my stomach twinges have come from x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Eeek, exciting Nelli! Fingers crossed for you! 

Mrs Murphy, same here I think! Got a doctor's appointment booked for tomorrow afternoon, still running to the loo a lot and it's driving me mad! 

But, I can officially do a FRER tomorrow, so I may test first thing just in case...!

Nic x


----------



## Katiemck (Jan 18, 2014)

Good morning ladies! 
Today I am 6dp5dt. I got a BFP at 4dp5dt but that was just my trigger as I got a BFN yesterday (I tested in the morning and again in the afternoon and got BFN both times)
Tested just now and got a BFP!!
I'm trying not to get too excited about it and will test again tomorrow. The second line was quite faint but definitely there.
Really hoping it gets darker by tomorrow!!

Katie


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats Katie fx 

Nell - show us the pic if you can you just need to find a way of uploading it I used to use photo bucket fx for you. 

Sorry to hear you both feel like you have a UTI MrsMurphy & Nic


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Katie! 

Thanks Tree, how are you feeling now? x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm still feeling a bit crampy and backachey my minds just going 10 to the Dozen tho thinking am I aren't I you kwim


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a UTI x I'm cranky down in the pelvic area....and feel full...ish (bloated maybe)

Deffo have uti as done a urine dip...keep running the bog every 5 mins x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Crampy not cranky lol little twinges here and there...I doubt I'm pregnant be the immaculate conception if it was...my husband has low spermies  x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Tree, did you mean to put you know at the end rather than 'you kwim'?   I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Oh no Mrs M! Perhaps I should have bought one of those tests at lunchtime! I was running to the loo loads this morning, but not so much this afternoon! Aw, there's still hope  

Nic x


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I've gone 2ww   Already!
Treez - I've been trying to upload a photo for the past half an hour and for some reason it cuts off as soon as it's about to load ggrrr... Anyway my DH came home and I shown him, he said there's definitely a line if you look at it in the right light... Eeek! Hope this is it..?? Hope you're feeling ok, it's so hard trying not to symptom spot isn't it.

Mrsmurphy - oh no uti are awful, hope you're ok.

Katie - huuuuge congratulations! What test did you use? Was it a clear BFP?

Nic - hope you get sorted at the doctors tomorrow. And best of luck for FRER tomorrow!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Nelli - you can email me the pic if you like and I can post it for you. 

Nic - oops I didn't see that haha


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Nelli, think it's sending us all loopy! If your DH saw it too, then let's hope it's a definite! Thank you, I think I have PMT now though, had a cry in the loos at work earlier. I'll report back tomorrow x


----------



## Naledi Star (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining. I haven't had chance to scroll back and read everything to see where you all are but I will

I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred today so OTD is 15th July.
Anyone's OTD at a similar time?
This is my first treatment and after staying fairly calm up until now...I suddenly feel a bit panicky today. I think is because my clinic were so seemingly relaxed about everything...it almost felt like...'right they are in, off you go, call us in 2 weeks'
My rational brain knows that thats probably because there isn't much else to say but I suppose it feels so momentous I wanted more info on what t do or not etc. I just got no baths or swimming for 3 days and that was it. As I say I'm sure its normal and I just needed tp get my stream of consciousness out!

Hope all you ladies are going well so far
Any hint and tints would be gratefully received x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome Naledi - honestly there is no words of wisdom it's a hard two weeks and nothing really can prepare you for the feelings you feel during that time , the clinics pretty much can't do anything once there in except advise you if your worried about anything. keep your chin up relax xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well just took me bra off and my god what a relief...my boobs feel like two heavy coco nuts   

Still got mild UTI and protein in my wee wees...so think my 2ww has come to an end...I doubt I'll be pregnant now  x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You never know MrsMurphy x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome Naledi! 

I agree with Tree, Mrs M! It's not over until the witch is here! x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Are any of you guys running to the bathroom every 5 mins and getting cramps pains in the front?

Usually when I have a UTI I get pains in my back cos that's where your kidneys are x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm peeing like a racehorse, but no pain! Just a feeling I need to go again when I've just been!  X


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Well NicUK and mrsmurphy - sounds like there's def something going on with you! Fingers crossed!

Hi NalediStar and good luck. Just stay positive - it's called pupo for a reason I think : ) 

Nelli - sounds good - if your other half saw it, it's there : ) how far along are you?

KatieMcK - congrats - did you transfer 2? Think the line is supposed to appear earlier if both have worked, which might explain why you're seeing it so early.

Hope all's well with everyone else - sorry if I missed anyone - this thread is getting busy : )

AFM - think I might test at 10dp5dt tomorrow... Have held off but feeling I might buckle (especially as I've already put the test ready in the bathroom : ) Just need to hope hubby doesn't see it, as he thinks we wait until OTD... Anyone know the chances on the different days?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got cramps pains in the lower abdomen so dunno if it's because of the weeing or something else xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hmm, we'll see Vickster! Thank you though! 

I'm not sure what the chances are of testing at that stage - my FRER says five days before AF is due, so I'm going to try first thing tomorrow! Test with me!  

If it's a BFN, I've told myself I'll try again in 48 hours.

Fingers crossed Mrs M, isn't cramps a good sign? x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a question for you...

Would my symptoms be a lot different to a Icsi cycle? During my Icsi cycle 4 years ago I was taking cyclogest pessaries (extra progesterone) so would my symptoms of pregnancy be milder due to me trying naturally ? X


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

NicUK - you're on : ) let me know how you get on!

MrsMurphy, think there's loads of things that can influence the symptoms and pretty sure the meds would? When are you due to test?


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Tested this morning at 10dp5dt and have a BFP : ) So hoping it sticks and that the trigger is def out of my system by now... OTD Thurs, so 2 more days.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats vickster 😘 Fx for you 🙏🏻

Anyone else feeling boiling I can't seem to cool down at the moment and this morning I feel a bit nauseous 🙏🏻 this is a good sign and not just the meds.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations Vickster xx  My period would be due round about 15th July so round about then would be my test date x so another week and a half x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Congrats VicksterM!

I tested this morning and it was BFN. My OTD is tomorrow 6/7 however I'm bleeding so I'm sure it didn't stick. 
I need to call the clinic later this morning to confirm next steps....I'm just at a lost of words and really can't believe this is happening to my husband and I. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry baby mama I know exactly how you feel sweetie it's a horrible feeling , do they require a blood test aswell or do they take the urine test into account my clinic makes you have a blood test just to be sure which is understandable. 

I am half excited about tomorrow (blood) and half dreading it if it's negative like last time. 

Big hugs 

Xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you Treezuk

I'm so bummed out...we've already had 3 miscarriage via natural conception and we were positive this would work as they implanted the best embryo. I have called the clinic and strangely they don't do bloodwork as they said they advise extra days as to when to test. Now I have to switch to private as NHS only paid for 1 round since I just turned 40. I have 5 embryos on ice so mah request that 2 get implanted this round. I'm just so at a lost....I don't feel like every going back to work and I just want to move back to the states. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww babymama so sorry to hear you got a bfn xx big hugs xx  

Hoping your time will come soon x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Vickster! 

Tree - hopefully they are good signs! I'm colder than usual if anything. Good old British summer!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you.

Sorry to hear that Babymama  

Well I did a FRER with FMU this morning and it was a BFN. But with SMU, an ovulation test had two lines, with the second darker than it previously had been. Could just be due to my wacky hormones I guess?

Not sure whether to test again on Thursday or just wait for AF to come at the weekend...

Still running to the loo a lot  so hopefully the doc will be able to give some advice or prescribe something.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you MrsMurphy and thank you Nic! I will focus on getting myself together and try again in a few cycles. 
Still have 5 good embryos so I suppose not all hope is lost.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Baby mama word of advice of your going private do look at abroad to I went to Greece for DE IVF and I payed over £2k less to go there that 2k I saved payed for my FET I've just done obviously it takes a bit of co ordination but it can be done many different ways as most of the scans and bloods are done in the uk. I wasn't allowed Nhs IVF because I already have a natural child we tried 6 years for him as always had issues and I've had 2 early misscarriges and an ectopic in the last 10 years so i can understand your frustration big hugs xxx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Well the doctor asked me one question and then gave me a prescription for antibiotics for a UTI! Thinking of taking them when my AF comes, as you're not supposed to take them when PG. I know there's only a small chance, but still... What do you think ladies? x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You can take anti biotics when pregnant aslong as they're pregnancy friendly ones did you tell them you could be pregnant before they gave them ?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Nic when is your official test date? Was it today? Xx

I remember 4 years ago when I conceived...(only thing I do remember LOL)

I tested early think 5 days before and all came out negative...I tested on my officially test date and I got my BFP  so it's maybe too early x I wouldn't take the tablets until you know for sure...tho they should have asked if any chance you could be pregnant at the doctors xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

I didn't get a chance Tree, one question and I was sent packing with the form! I've read the leaflet and they're not pg-friendly ones.

Mrs M, my AF isn't due until the weekend, so I probably shouldn't test until then, but I tested with an early one today. Not going to test again until Thursday I don't think. Yes he really should have, he knows we are TTC FFS!

I'm just not convinced it's a UTI as I have no other symptoms! Might get some of those test strips just in case as I don't trust my doctor (I'm not paranoid, honestly, he's just useless!)

x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

In the same...I did test for leukocytes and protein in my urine (I'm a healthcare assistant) so did my own dip...but tbh Its not a usual UTI...I usually get back pain and feel like somebody is stabbing me in the back...
I keep getting gassy floaty bubbles in my abdomen...that's about it x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

I've been getting the odd pain in my ovaries (well I think that's where the pain is!), but other than that I just keep needing to go! Strange isn't it? I had a UTI years ago at uni and had pain and felt really urgent to go and a lot of times nothing came out, but I'm currently peeing for England!  x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I keep getting that...mine is just above my pelvic area...and on my left side...feels like a little flutter of something...early felt like waves....and other times feels like something pushing down...

I haven't had any pain when peeing or anything it's really weird...I have got no CM,boobs are sore but not like overly sore...just tender to touch....u will have to let me know if u get a BFP....because if your doctor has said u have one and you are pregnant...might just be looking good for me then Lol x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol, fingers crossed for both of us! 

The only other symptom I've had is a bloody nose this morning, but I think I get that around AF anyway.

Plus slightly greasier skin and hair, but that could just be hormones?

I usually have a few headaches around this time, but I've only had one so far. No sore boobs, no CM x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for the advice Tree! If I were to go abroad we would just move back to New York and have it done there. I'm satisfied though with Mr.Khalaf at Guys. I may spend the next 3 months jumping back into exercise so that I can physically feel strong...everything was smooth sailing up to this point. I think all my pre conception prep helped loads and accupuncture which I love! 

I will be checking back to see how everyone is getting on! 

BabyMama x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Nic have u had the strange tummy feelings since ovulation/embryo transfer? X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That makes sense babymama I hope that your plans to get fitter help your journey xxx 

I only had this one weird thing yesterday felt like k pulled a muscle and then It was gone - apart from the cramps and backache nothinng x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Mrs M, I'm not sure! I have a cyst on one side, so I do get twinges there anyway x


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Babymama2017 - I'm sorry to hear it didn't work this time around - I'm a fan of acupuncture too. All the very best for your next try. I really hope it works out for you.

NicUK and MrsMurphy - I have had some twinges but only in the last 5-6 days

NicUK - it's worth testing again if you haven't hit OTD? Also I personally wouldn't take medicine until 100% sure

Treezuk - good luck for tomorrow!

AFM - just wondering whether to order HCG tests - has anyone had experience that would recommend?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Vickster x from what I can gather...I've had hear twinges since ovulation... But then again I don't know what day I ovulated on xx since last Wednesday x not due for the wicked witch until another week x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Vickster, I'll probably try again on Thursday, then wait until the weekend as my AF isn't due until then. Only got two more days of work to get through as we have Friday and Monday booked off for DH's birthday.

I couldn't get hold of the UTI test strips locally. I'm going to hold off taking the antibiotics for now and if I'm still bad when AF comes I'll start taking them then x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks vickster - I'm so nervous x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Good luck Tree x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Nic xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck tree xx 

I feel wicked witch will be here...boobies are not so sore now after a shower.... but I will be back with a vengeance lol  x


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Morning!  Just tested,  An instant BFP! My most typical sign must be higher body tempreture, has been 37,3-37,6C. 

Let this good luck go around!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Mrs Murphy X 

Congrats Tea xxx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Huge congrats Tea! Loving that you tested at 3am according to this : ) Hope all goes super smoothly.

Good luck Tree!

Looking forward to more positive updates ladies : )

X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm so nervous this morning I dunno why because it's only a blood test but I think it's the final answer that I'm nervous about x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

You will be fine tree  I hope to see a nice post on here later with a BFP in it  xxx


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Haha, Vicky, No, it was 4:30 AM (Stockholm), I may blame that small bladder I suddenly got after transfer, but yes, that was silly anyway!

Could not really get much sleep last night , both me and DH, we were so nervous. He was so worried that we would get a negative and it was false... but well, by 9dp5dt, the result shall be quite definite, I think. 

Treez, 

you are all right, we are on the exact same date, if you have not yet got your period by now, I would bet BFP on you!

take a deeop breath, you are good!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Treez - good luck thinking of you.

Hey everyone, quick update 6dp 5dt and a lovely BFP this morning, totally over the moon, can't believe it   xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats nelli great news fx i follow suit. 

Bloods done now just waiting x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations nelli  good luck tree x fingers and toes crossed for u xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Tea and Nelli! 

Got everything crossed for you Tree! 

Well I'm glad I didn't start taking the antibiotics last night as my bladder is pretty much back to normal today! Perhaps I just flushed it out with all that water! I keep feeling like AF is coming today, hope it's not going to arrive early! Oh well, on to the next month of trying I guess when it does get here! 

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So I got the email 

I'm pregnant 😁 

However the number is pretty low at 42 - so I have to have a repeat blood on Friday - I am feeling pretty upset and I know that it has to start somewhere but I am 🙏🏻 it's doubling on Friday.


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations Tree! 

What is the number? HSG? x


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Whoop whoop tree that's awesome xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

My bladder has gone to normal aswell nic  highly doubting I'm pregnant...got no signs now...feeling pre menstrual

Congratulations tree  xx so happy for you xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Boo Mrs M!  That's how I feel now too. When would you be due on AF? x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks girls xxx 

Nic - it's beta hcg it was 42 !


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Keeping everything crossed it rises soon Tree x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Tea - tried to inbox you back but it's staying your inbox is full x

Thanks Nic xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Next week sometime....round about 13th-16th xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Ah well don't count yourself out this early Mrs M! x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually get sore boobies a week before the witch....and that's all I got... been checking my cervix and reading Dr Google  lol x shouldn't really but I did haha! X


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

It's hard not to isn't it!  

I don't really have any symptoms now, but I might test in the morning. I know, I'm crazy   x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey ladies.. Finally time for me to join! 

I finally made it to ET today.. Not sure I was ever going to get this far! And to find out all 4 of my embies made it to blast and I have 3 on ice is immense! In a state of shock.. 

Now advice and guidance please.. How on earth do I get through the next 12 days without going crazy?!

xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Daisy I had my transfer of a 5d blastocyst this afternoon so we'll be testing on the same day!

Was a bit anxious this morning as have had cramps that feel like period cramps since yesterday & a bad headache.....clinic told me not to worry and that provided I've been taking all the meds (which obvs I have) it should all be fine.

I found this bit the 2ww the worst of all of it last time, have promised myself this time I'm going to keep positive!! xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Faith.. I'm already trying to work out when is the earliest I can test.. I'm dreadfully impatient! My OTD is the 18th so unless I get the dreaded AF prior to that I so know I won't be able to wait! Is yours on the 18th too? 

Exciting times!xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya faith x last time I had my egg transfer...I had pain the same day...I wasn't sure if it was implantation pain or pain from where they put the catheter in (feeling sore)

But I got my BFP 4 years ago and now have a 3 year old 
<----- there he is....so don't worry bout pain xx fingers and toes crossed for u xxx

Daisy don't not I repeat do not test until your official test date...I tested early every day up until my BFP and they kept coming out negative...when I took that wee wee on my OTD I was half expecting a negative but it turned right round and gave me a BFP...


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol MrsM you sound just like my OH.. He was like for goodness sake (I put it much more politely!) you must wait! Haha.. Argh the agony of waiting eh..xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello! I too had a 5 day transfer today   so I'm officially...PUPO!! Feel happy and glad to join you ladies! Just ate a bunch of pineapple ☺


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Daisy and Evie - you are very welcome!!
Soo nice to have you over here.

Daisy - think Im like you...just always trying to figure the earliest day I could test! My OH is very much...JUST WAIT...but thankfully he caved yesterday and we tested at 7DP5DT...faint positive but definitely there....Lets hope its  still there when I test again on Saturday morning..my OTD is sunday.

FaithHopeLove2016 - congrats on PUPO and welcome.

NicUK - what day are you on?
treezuk - fab news. congrats x

Nelli - great news! when is your OFD...must be close to mine on 10th?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Angel!! Amazing news!!! Eeeek   I'm too scared to test..might feel different after a while..But I'm going to try wait till OTD which is next Friday xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

It is the worst 2 weeks of my life I ever experienced xx haha x

But think of it this way...u do a test 3 days before...its negative and then u going to get all upset for nothing when really it's a positive it just hasn't shown up yet  x good things come to those who wait x

But I know how it feels...last few days of my 2ww I was an emotional wreck crying in my husbands arms "why can't we have a baby!!! It's not fair!!! Then I got the positive  lol x


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

About the test date -- yesterday I read some statistic when I was fighting with myslef (and of course, that nagging DH) "to do or not to do". I remember it says " if you test one day past your period start date -- 99% accurate ". yesterday was my period start date (14days after egg collection/ovulation), so I did it anyway this morning, though my doctor told to test 3days later.

here is a link,
http://www.madeformums.com/pregnancy/how-soon-can-you-take-a-pregnancy-test/36141.html

/links


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey all, so much going on and lots of good news, which is great : )

AngelLight - huge congrats! I'm so pleased for you - hopefully smooth sailing from here : )

Nelli - huge congrats - did you transfer 2 or just lucky with early HCG?

FaithHopeLove - congrats - and best of luck!

Tree - fingers crossed for Friday!

NicUK - hope you're doing well. Def don't think re-testing is crazy!

Evie777 and DozyDaisy - fab to have you over here - fingers crossed all goes well : ) the next 2 weeks is a bit of a trial of your patience... From what I figure, it depends on which day the embryo implants as to when you can actually test, and you have to be on the look out to figure that out (think 1-5 days after transfer). I was told to keep socks on for the next few days after transfer... : ) it's a great look!


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi VicksterM thanks. Feels too early for me to get excited so trying to keep my head straight until the wkend!! Yesterday was 7dp5dt....14 days since trigger.... It's gotta b outta my system... Right
How are you feeling Any symptoms started to show??


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

AngelLight - just sent you a message in the other board too : ) Yup I'm pretty sure it's out of your system. They can implant (from what I read) 1-5 days after ET - so if you had a super eager one, your HCG might well be on the rise... Always best to keep your head straight but looks promising to me : ) Here's hoping it continues super smoothly for you.

AFM - I'm feeling tired (but may be because I got up at 4am yesterday to test lol! Also having a few twinges, so am hoping that's all ok. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

DozyDaisy - My official test day is the 16th July. I'm going to wait till then, although last time I gave in 4 days before the cycle was a BFN so result didn't change but it was hard working the day I'd done the test....as the OTD this time is a Sat gives me the weekend to celebrate or deal with a negative depending on result.

Eve welcome 

Interesting Mrs.M the cramping seems to have finally calmed off 

Thanks for the luck everyone - It's great to see some BFP'S on here already


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Evie.. Yay to be on here.. I'm still a bit on cloud nine.. I too have stuffed my face pineapple.. Mmm! I don't get how we are both on 5 day transfer and you get to test Friday and I have to wait til Monday .. Lol. I so know I won't make it that long🙈

AngelLight.. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you! 

MrsM.. I do that already so I'll be a living nightmare as far as OH is concerned by the end of this bit haha

Tea.. Next AF is due the 15th so week Friday.. So.. Maybe I'll know by then anyway of that comes along! Yay on your good news too!

Vickster.. It's great to finally be in 2ww on one hand.. You know the rest lol.. I read that too about socks.. It's ok unless it turns ridiculously sunny again! Other than maybe a splodge or two of spotting what else can be a symptom of implantation? Sounds like you need an early night!

Faith.. I hope this is your time.. Good reading the good news, lots of positivity is always a good thing! 
Funny how three of us have all had transfers today and we all have a different OTD.. Am sure it's made up as they go along!

I'm super chilled after second lot of accupuncture of the day.. Now sure how long it'll last listening to OH shouting at the footie! Argh lol xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Faith- you probably won't feel much cramping now tbf...from what I remember it was water bubbles after that

And daisy lol!  

I wish you all good luck in your 2ww  it's exciting to hear so many happy BFPs this week so far 
Just to update you two newbies (I tried a new thing called conceive plus) and tried to get pregnant naturally before splashing the cash for ICSI again...so I'm kind of in my 2ww...I've got a son 3 years old from ICSI 
I thought if this conceive plus did work...it would be the best £15 I ever spent lol  x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Evening ladies,

We've spent the night with some new friends and their dog, so I'm now broody for a dog as well as a baby! 

Welcome Daisy and Evie! Daisy, hope you don't mind me asking but how did you get your FSH down? Just spotted that in your signature. 

Congratulations Angel! I'm on 13DPO.

I'm okay thanks Vickster! Got some pre-AF symptoms tonight so I think I might even come on early eurgh! On to the next month of trying I guess! x


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello ladies, I finally made it here. Hope I can join you all
Congrats to all those with bfp , I will catch up with everyone  soon.
AFM - i am  4dp5dt and I keep running  to the toilet everytime which is quite annoying, DH  said I am peeing for the world lol, I have also felt feverish and am always sweating and  keep drinking cold water to stay hydrated.


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Nik.. Sadly my FSH spiked and 25 was the most recent result.. I don't know what made it so high, my consultant didn't seem to alarmed, apparently it can massively fluctuate during cycles and between cycles.. That's what I got told anyway when o questioned why it had over doubled from 11. I am on the low AMH/high FSH board too, and there were some tips on how to reduce it.. Something to do with when to get the blood test done and private tests to check etc, worth checking out. I hope your symptoms are not your AF! And a puppy would be ace but I don't think I could take that, my OH and this journey! Lol

Toche.. Yay. Good to see you on here too. Water = million trips to the loo a day! You're right it's deffo annoying!

MrsM.. Good luck!  

Xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome toche! 

So sorry Daisy, I read it the wrong way round! I'm getting it tested again on day two or three of my next cycle. The clinic I went to did it on day five originally and now I'm wondering if it was too late! Thanks, I'll take a look on that board  x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Nik.. No worries, I think the guidance on the other board was to do with the time of day too.. I remb there being quite a comprehensive msg about it xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh fab, thank you!  x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Is it normal to be boiling hot? And have a ridiculously dry mouth? Just woken up and feel rubbish.. Don't feel ill just hot and bothered. I drink absolutely loads of water.. So I can't possibly be dehydrated?!xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Daisy I was so hot everyday :/ and few days before the bfp I started getting a funny throat and I feel almost a bit virusy now


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Dozy- I think progesterone raises the body temperature. Then if a BFP happens it stays up. You probs know this already.  I remember my temping days while trying naturally. It's so tempting to temp now to have a ritual each day that's bfp related, but with all the synthetic hormones it's pointless. Guess will stick with visualisation and meditation. Xxx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning,

Daisy, hopefully those are good signs 

Well I dreamt I got a BFP, got up did a test and it was a BFN! Thanks very much brain! 

I'm on 14dpo, so I'm pretty certain I'm out this month now. Just hope I won't get too upset when AF gets here as it's DH's birthday and we're seeing family this weekend. Feel silly for getting my hopes up now when there's probably only a small chance it'll happen for me naturally 

Anyway, better get ready for work now. Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Butterfly03 (Jun 16, 2016)

Can I join you guys? 

I had a fresh 3 day transfer of one Grade 1 embryo last Tuesday in Madrid. Coming up to day 9 and got a BFN this morning. Have had all the usual "symptoms" (most I'm sure are from the progesterone) but the big one for me has been hunger - I've never eaten so much in my life. Clinging on to a bit of hope! Good luck to everyone testing!!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Nic- sorry about the BFN. My brain does stuff like that all the time  .   I hope you feel ok and are able to enjoy the weekend and you DH's birthday. It's my DH's birthday too today! 

Butterfly- welcome! Sorry to hear about your BFN   When's your official testing date? Hang in there! It's not over till the end! 

Treezuk- hope those are good signs and you feel better  

Toche- good you're keeping up fluids. Hope the trips to the loo are BFP signs!!

AFM- I'm feeling pretty relaxed today. Nothing to report, apart from really, really  sore boobs, but this started 2 days ago, so clearly  Cyclogest related. I can safely cross that symptom of my list!


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes.. Fuzzy throat covers it.. I've got up to make a hot drink to try and shift it!

Tree.. I had awful hot flushes during stims.. I feel like they're back tho I'm just not cooling down! Argh gonna be an even longer journey...

Evie.. I need to talk to my little bubble and make sure it sticks 😊 hopefully I'll just get used to the hotness!

Nik.. I do hope so! I can't imagine going back to work next week.. I want to cry at the thought already.. It's far too stressful.. What a horrible dream!

Butterfly.. Welcome.. I hope my hunger doesn't increase it's been huge since starting this process! 

xx


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all,

If any of you have seen my previous posts, we have been TTC with known donor sperm at home.
We have had a bit of a stressful time so planned some weekends away not even giving thought to it clashing with ovulation.
We have been using the clearblue fertility monitor for 2 months but this has only reported 10+ high days each month no peak.
We only managed to inseminate on CD11 & CD16 due to being away this cycle.
I have a super regular 27 day cycle & normally cramp 10/15 mins before AF comes.
This month however, I am on CD26 & I have cramps, no blood, not major cramps, slight light brown very thin wee like discharge & my cramps are mainly isolated to the right side.
Do you think this means we may have been lucky but something has happened?
I have never had cramps or an early period before.
Any opinions greatly appreciated  & good luck to you all!

Thanks, Vic x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Vic   if you had insemination on CD 11 and a 27 day cycle, then it may have worked! Best time is 2 days before OV so if your cycle is 27 days, then you're pronably ovulating on CD 13. Take a test tomorrow! Before ivf I used to leave it a couple of days after expected AF date, just to make sure, but if you are pregnant, it will show by tomorrow morning ☺. Best of luck!! Xx


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading your posts for a few days but would not dare to join 
I am 2day after a 5 day transfer, I have two blastocysts on board and I am so scared it won't work. I am a poor responder with low ahm and AFC, so it feels it is such a victory to be at this stage. This is my second cycle. On the first one I had a 2 day transfer. I had two good quality embryos but unfortunately they did not stick.

*Butter,y*, is 9day after transfer not too early to test? Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? 
*Nickuk* I am so sorry for your BFN. I hope you can treat yourself during the weekend with DH. 
*Vic * I am not an expert but according to my extensive Google knowledge these sound like very promising signs
*Daisy *, I was reading your posts on the other board too. I am so glad we both made it to this stage and a super well done to your for your Frosties. It's really impressive!

I have no symptoms at all and actually my boobs used to sore more before transfer when I started with the progesterone 

Ladies, I am not sure how we will get through this 2ww but I am so happy I can share this wit you (my ODT is the 16july but I will test on the 15th as DH will have to travel that weekend) xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Vic.. Sorry I can't help.. I didn't really plan ahead of my ectopic and after that well it's been a roller coaster.. I think Evie has given you some sound advice .. Good luck  

Padellina.. Thanks Hun.. Sure has been a journey to get here. Can't quite believe the outcome at the movement. I hope so much that I have a sticky bubble who is quite happy inside of me.. Quite scary saying that .. How are you feeling? I'm very glad you're where you are, you're right it's such an achievement, especially when the odds have been stacked against us.. Fingers crossed for lots of good news!

AFM.. I am hot and soooo tired.. I am actually about to try and have a nap.. Hope these are good signs!xx


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Good afternoon ladies 

Quick question is anyone using cyclogest? If so has it given any one an upset tummy. Last 2 days I have had a really upset tummy but I haven't had any of the other side effects from cyclogest. Today is my OTD but not testing till Saturday as I'm at work till then.  So basically I have been on the cyclogest 2 weeks and 3 days but only the last 2 days I have had bad tummy. 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Irogirl! Eeek! Good luck with testing on Saturday   I've only been on Cyclogest for 6 days and it's making me really constipated. Think it can give you stomach type side effects. Lucky you didn't get the othere side effects. My boobs are sooo sore (not a symptom as they were sore before ET)!! Best of luck when you do test!! 

Dozy- I'm also feeling tired! Just got up from a nap   but I still blame the Cyclogest, since my mini universe has only been on board just over 24h  . The consultant said it should start implanting after 12 hours! I hope it's snuggling in and I send it regular love loves. 

Padellina- Best of luck when you tests!! I wouldn't worry about symptoms. Lots of ladies don't have any and get a BFP. Symptoms can mean both BFP and BFN.  

Ladies, probably paranoid, but are you wearing makeup the early days post transfer? It's DH'S birthday and Im not keen on going all natural...especially with my skin being not that great on Cyclogest. I'm also worrying, as people talk about keeping feet warm. I'm wearing socks and my feet are still a bit cold. I've always tended to get cold feet. Already going a bit


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Padellina, I tested 9dp5t, and got a strong postive sign. the implantation should have been finished by day 12dpo, 9dp5dt = 14 dpo, it has allowed a couple of days for the HCG to elevate -- so the result should be rather safe/accurate (99% according to CB). though the lines can be strong or less strong due to the actual time of implantation -- if it has happened early or late, which we don't know. if early, then more days for HCG to elevate = stronger line.

I had no symptoms either ( not linked to pregnancy, but yes, there are side effects from progestrone)  and I was worried and also asked in the forum. I had loads of symptoms last time, which did not end well for me. this time I take my body tempreture in the morning, and my body tempreture has been rather high then normal, that was the only symptom -- but still it can be from dear pessaries.

For progestrone, I can count on such symptoms
.. sore boobs 
.. sleepy/tired (all hormomes does this, the body need to adjust)
.. comstipation ( it slows down the stomach movement, allows body to take up more nutrition from the food)
.. hungry (it comes within 10 min after I used the pills, and I have to eat right away)


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

I feel awful, so tired and grumpy.. OH is driving me nuts and I can't stop eating! I've slept most of the afternoon and now I could sleep some more.. How boring! Lol

Irongirl.. How can you have the willpower to wait! Good luck! The opposite to you, ive been bloated and a bit constipated, but have found that eating breakfast.. Porridge ahead of my morning one that it makes me go.. TMI lol.. But seems to be working. Hope you feel better soon! 

Evie.. I've been told to eat lots of protein.. Cut out most of the carbs.. also see porridge trick haha. I can't help with makeup as I rarely wear any .. Does it matter? I peeps ally think how many women get pregnant without even knowing, so some of the crazy things we are told to stop doing to make this work makes me wonder if some of it is a bit of scaremongering.. Just my opinion like..

Tea.. I'm glad feeling hot is your only symptom this time, as rubbish as that is at least it's not a long list.. Such a glam journey eh lol

Xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Guys 

Me again! As you know I've had my negative test and followed up with the clinic and confirmed negative with bloods. I will be going private for my 2nd cycle...I have an appt with my Doctor tomorrow morning. If anyone else have gone thru this are there any specific questions or trouble shooting I should ask my doctor as to why the first cycle failed? Just wondering.

Xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Welcome Butterfly! Fingers crossed for you x

Thanks Evie, hope your DH has had a good birthday! We just had a nice meal out with my folks, his birthday is tomorrow x

Hugs Daisy, hope you feel a bit better tomorrow! x

Welcome and fingers crossed Vicky! x

Sorry not sure what to advise Babymama, but I hope it goes well x

Hopefully this will give you all a chuckle - a good friend I work with asked if I'm sure my period is coming because I haven't been as much of a ***** as I usually am! What's she trying to say?!  

Nic x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Nic...it ain't over till the fat lady sings...my hubby was sure I was coming on my period before I got my BFP (4 years ago) xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Mrs M!  How are you doing today? x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Babymama the only thing that I wanted to discuss after it happened to me was possible implantation problems after having several losses and an ectopic I felt like that maybe that was an issue - they basically told me at clinic that as I had a child to term that they didn't feel this was a problem for me but they took my questions into account


----------



## Kathn85 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ladies

Just tested as its my otd and its a bfp! However i don't feel convinced i think its just hard for me to believe it plus im getting cramps and feel like im coming on so im not sure whats going on. I dont want to get too excited yet.

Good luck to everyone else i hope you are all feeling ok xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya nic I'm fine...still got mild leukocytes in my urine so not sure if it's a water infection or what lol...been getting up in the middle of the night and peeing..had a really crappy night...and I have work  xx

Kathn- congratulations on your BFP x don't worry too much about the cramps x I had them when I got my BFP few years back xx it's just the bobba making themselves comfy in the uterus  xx take it easy from now on xx 😘


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats kathn - I know it's hard to feel not worried about it I feeling the same I just did an hpt and ur was lighter than yesterday however I think the hold was only about 3hrs so that could account for the faintness I have another bra today so we're see. Good luck xxx


----------



## Kathn85 (May 31, 2016)

Morning mrsmurphy - Did you get any symptoms when you got your bfp? I don't feel any different really apart from i feel af is coming and thats it. I suppose everyone is different im just finding it hard to believe atm after all these years we've been trying! I hope you're feeling better soon xx

Hi tree - thank you for the reassurance i have another test which I'll do tomorrow probably just to make sure! Congrats for your bfp Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

All I've had was cramps and a really bad backache since transfer and still have the backache now X

Thank you xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning Kathn x I had some stomach cramps after egg transfer and then some after my BFP x I then took about 20 pregnancy tests in about a month...I brought £1 shop ones,first response,clear blue digital and normal as I couldn't believe it...when I was about 2-3 weeks pregnant I brought another clear blue digital one to make sure it came up I was still pregnant haha   Crazy I know


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Yay!! Congrats Kath! That's lovely news!!!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Morning Kathn - BFP is great! Congrats! Maybe just mention to the clinic about the cramps so they can out your mind at rest. 

Treez - I had cramps too - not quite like my usual ones. Good luck for today. X

BabyMama - we found out a lot in our follow up appointment - we asked if there were any changes to either of us (egg/sperm) and if they would recommend a new protocol, which they did. Thinking of you. X

Dozy - sorry you're not feeling good

Evie - yes to the make up - sadly don't go out without it these days!

Welcome to the new joiners and good luck to all : )


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Vickster   I did wear it and it was nice to dress up a bit. Was weird to order a mango lassi with my meal instead of a beer or wine. I wasn't drinking much before ET, but if it was a special occasion I'd have a drink. Made me feel quite PUPO   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning ladies.. How is everyone? I'm still hot 😨 And developed some niggly pain on my right hand side.. Plus I HATE having to wait! LOL 

Babymama.. Sorry to hear your news, I'm afraid I don't have any advice other than make sure you write it all down. Hope you get some answers and suggestions for your next cycle  

Nic.. That's hilarious.. Don't give up!xx

Kath.. Congratulations! Great news 😊

MrsM.. Get better soon! Hope work flies by for you too

Vickster.. Yay.. So exciting! When is your OTD? Is it today? 

Evie.. Aw glad you had a nice meal.. 2dp5dt.. Woop woop 😉

Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks vickster xxx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks like it's all over for me. Bleeding this morning. Devastated. 
Good luck to you all. Xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning ladies!

Congratulations Kath! 

Hope your day goes quickly Mrs M and you're feeling better soon.

So sorry to hear that Angel 

Well I had an awful night, had a nightmare and woke myself up screaming! Then my AF arrived this morning, two days early!  Really trying to look on the bright side as it's DH's birthday today and we're off out soon. At least I can go and get my FSH tested on Monday. And I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday, so I might get the result then. And I can have a small drink at the family barbecue tomorrow (I might need it).

Hope everyone has a good day.

Nic x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry Angel light. Xx 

Hugs Nic xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Sorry AF arrived Nic   enjoy a drink or two and have a good weekend


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

It's 37 so it went down  just waiting for the clinic to contact me now. So looks like another misscarrige


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Tree.. I'm very sorry xx 

AngelLight.. Big hugs .. Sorry Hun xx  

Nic.. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight.. Enjoy your weekend! And good luck for your FSH test.. Let me know if you try anything different this time and if it affects the result!xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww no tree  xx   Big hugs xx 

Nic have a lovely weekend...I'm very doubtful aswell now tbh xx but enjoy the party 

Fingers crossed in the future for u both xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you both - my hearts broken and I'm just so done with this crap over and over again this is my 4th loss now (3mc 1ectopic) and the only silver lining is I think I qualify for recurrent misscarrige tests now so I will be asking to be refered for those because I am not paying anymore money out until I have some possible answers 

Hugs to you all and good luck 

Xxx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Tree. I'm so sorry to hear your news   x

Thank you Evie, I will x

Thanks Daisy, will do. I'm going to try to get an acupuncture appointment too x

Thank you Mrs M, I hope you're not out too x

We've had a lovely day out for DH's birthday. Hope everyone manages to have a good weekend. One good thing from AF coming is that I can take my hay fever tablets again, I've been really suffering with it today!

Nic x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Have anyone elses boobs got massive overnight?? As in, bras too tight probably a size bigger? Im pretty sure it's the Cyclogest, but of course, hoping it's a pg sign. DH got home from work and said: OMG! Your boobs are massive! I though you were wearing a wonder bra at least!!   He's pleased, haha! 
The only other possible symptom that may not be cyclogest related is mild twinges on my left side.  

I'm 2dp5dt and the size thing seams to have happened overnight. Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds good evie...the left sided twinges could be implantation 

And the booby situation...well I'm big chested anyway but my god it felt like I had just had a boob job...rock hard


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

MrsMurphy- lol about the boobs job feel! I certainly look as if I've had one   I have mild cramping this morning and slight twinges but not as localised.  

Also....I forgot my Cyclogest last night!!! I had a dream that I got a bfp and woke up realising I'd forgotten! I had a doze straight away 4am..Instead of 11pm think it will be ok as I definitely have lots of progesterone symptoms, but will call the clinic. Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I missed 1 too...and it was okay...as long as you take it...it's like a tablet tho so give time between the next one 

As for the cramping...that can be normal.i got them too x some people experience cramps others get implantation bleeding.i had cramps and twinges I didn't get any bleeding  and got a BFP (this was 4 years ago) x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks honey   that reassures me. Eeek! Really wanted to not symptom spot, but it's impossible...  I've never had a bfp, but dare I say, the twinges yesterday did feel different...I guess until 5dp5dt symptoms could just be me going   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Tree.. I hope you get some answers and a plan to move forward.  I'm very sorry you are having to go through this, be kind to yourself xx 

Nic.. I hope you get an appt booled in.. It's ace, the lady I am seeing is awesome, I think she makes acupuncture even better, I always feel great afterwards, and if it helps with TX then that's great too. Glad you're able to deal with your hay fever too!

Evie.. Lol.. No boob job here.. But pains, twinges whatever they are, are a mixed bag of levels of discomfort.. I'm starting to think mine are phantom missing tube pains lol. Who knows eh.. 

AngelLight.. Hope doing ok.. Take it easy Hun xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you Nic & Dozy


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Everybody's symptoms are different...so try not to symptom spot too much...I might have had more peeing...where u might not have...and you could have stomach twinges where I might not have had x everybody is different xx all you can do is wait  good things come to those who wait (patiently) haha but hen again it's hard to be patient..the 2ww is deadly haha x


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Evie - hope the Mango Lassi was good - was odd bring out for a meal last night without a drink for me too! The changes sound positive (and not just for your hubby ; )

DosyDaisy - hope you feel ok - good luck with the wait : ) OTD for me was Thurs, so I have my scan booked provided all continues ok. More waiting ; )

Nic - hope you're feeling OK - glad you had a good day.

Treez - really sorry things are tough - is that from blood test? I hope you get some answers that mean next time sticks.

AngelLight - really sorry to hear - hope you're doing ok

Mrs M - hope things are going well for you

AFM - now on the 2 week countdown to viability scan. Am trying not to let myself get excited as had MC last time but feels a bit crazy not being able to be get excited after trying so long!


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Vickster.. That is great news! I didn't realise you had passed OTD.. I hope it's a sticky one! Hope time flies by to your scan! 

How is everyone else doing?

Feeling much better today, have told myself I need to switch off from it all. Tho think I might be going a tad crazy.. I have seen 3 magpies on 4 of the last 5 days and on the other day I saw two in my garden fence! I have been eating pineapple, Brazil nuts and drinking coconut water whilst wearing lots of orange.. My OH indeed now thinks I am crazy. But I have got to stay mentally strong.. Easier said than done! Haha! I have acupuncture today and well.. What else can I do, other than wait?!xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Dozy, good idea to try switch off. I'm doing pineapple and Brazil nuts, drank coconut water yesterday as I got bored of water. Does that do anything? And why the colour orange? I don't think I own anything orange   Xx

Vickster- thanks hun. Hope the wait doesn't drag too much. Perhaps it ok to get a little excited?


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd be excited tho.. Like now I am secretly excited but am keeping it under wraps with those around me .. Something about safeguarding yourself!

Orange is meant to be the colour of fertility.. Something about orange knickers! Lol. I managed to find a lovely orange underwear set yesterday in the m&s sale.. My OH is so charming and said what are you planning to do, wear that daily?! Ha

Coconut water is just meant to be good to keep you hydrated. A lot of my gym friends got me into it way before this. I think some brands are rank and prefer the more subtle tasting ones. Tho I easily drank 2l of water before, I too am getting bored with the constant thirst and the need to drink nearly double to try and shift it!

I really miss my spin and circuits classes .. I think that my feeling low is my lack of being able to do my intense classes, walking just doesn't do it for me.. And I really don't think yoga is for me! I don't think my ever growing waistline is helping me either haha!

The pineapple has bromelain in it and Brazil nuts have selenium in them which are both meant to be good to help with implantation. Apparently! Tho I have read conflicting things on pineapple, some say to eat it including the core, others say to drink the juice.. Either way I love the stuff so happy to do both. Tho one article suggested pineapple is meant to enduce labour as it makes the uterus contract.. I am coming to the conclusion for everything that is good there is some bring to say it's not good.. So I'm just doing what I want!


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I never really got into the cycle buddies in this FET cycle, but now in my 2ww I'm gravitating back here again... I haven't read the whole thread though, so apologies for that.

I'm 5dp3dt. We had two embryos put back on Monday - they were only small, six and four cells. OTD is 17.7. 

I woke up this morning to some brown spotting - the kind I'd usually get a day or two before AF. I've never had this in my previous cycles, so it's hard not to get carried away thinking about implantation.   In my last 2wws I never really had any symptoms at all, and it seems too early in this one to symptom spot anyway. But I'm either reacting more to the cyclogest than I used to, and/or might have some minor virus I suppose. Either way, I keep feeling a bit sore and crampy - like I'd just had a smear test - and I'm constantly sweaty and freezing at the same time, really a bit unwell.

Wishing everyone lots of luck in the madness! I've not really bothered with any specific foods etc this time around. I hate brazil nuts with a passion, and I'm a bit pre-diabetic so loads of pineapple doesn't seem like a good idea either. I hope I'm not deficient in anything...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Vickster - yes it was a blood test I had one on weds and it was the initial one of 42 and then yesterday's dropped to 37 so they told me to stop meds and wait for a bleed and repeat the HCG in 10 days.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Really sorry Treez - my clinic don't even offer bloods, so I'd be blissfully unaware until the scan. I hope you are doing ok and get back on track to try again  

Welcome Myxini and good luck with your 2WW - hope the symptoms are signs of something good going on!

Dozy - hadn't heard of wearing orange - not a colour I have a lot of but I'm sure you're carrying off a head to toe orange outfit with matching undies quite nicely ; )

Evie - not for me just yet - currently petrified it'll go the same way as last time, so pretending it isn't happening is keeping me sane (or almost sane!)

I did eat Brazil nuts and avocado and kept wearing socks - no one told me when it was ok to stop wearing them!!


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Myxini.. Good luck! Hope it means good news! Hopefully you'll have some good news the day before me  

Vickster.. Haha I used to hate orange, my other half loves it.. Anything bright and garerish! Lol. He was told his sample was absolutely fantastic and was wearing orange boxers.. So now he's a little brought into it haha! As for me.. I just look like I've been tangoed 😂😂😂 I think the idea is to keep your FET and tummy warm .. No idea when the socks can stop tho.. I've figured if your feet are warm then you don't need be socks, if they're cold pop them on.

So I had acupuncture as was told the pains are probably a sign of my uterus starting to stretch.. Apparently.. This happens when implantation is underway.. Apparently my pulse is good and things should be good for me.. Well we'll see.. Also can test Friday/Saturday.. So on the hunt for some cheap clear blue/first response! Lol xx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey guys, well yesterday (10dp5dt) was such a scary day for me. On Thursday night I started to get some brown spotting on my panty liner...freked out a bit. Did some reading and found that this is quite normal particularly after IVF. Then yesterday morning I woke up to a lot of heavy discharge and some red blood. Was so upset... Just couldn't believe that this could be taken away from me before it barely began. As the day went on I passed some tissue and clots...all very dark brown in colour. This morning I did a test and it's the strongest positive I've had. I've no idea where I stand. Tomorrow is my OTD. Called the hospital and they told me that for some people this type of discharge and bleeding is completely normal and most go on to have a healthy pregnancy......for others it's the beginning of the end. 
Let's see what 2moro brings.


----------



## Naledi Star (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all

Goodness this thread moves fast...Ive been trying to keep myself busy and stay away from the computer but 5 days after ET I've started to go the crazy I promised I wouldn't be! Reading what all you ladies are going through is actually helpful and makes me feel less alone.
Ive been trying to catch up on everyone but feeling so fuzzy headed that I can't retain anything to respond to everyone but ending everyone love

Angellight I have everything crossed that the discharge is just normal and you get a positive result  
Dozydaisy the orange comments made me laugh, which is just what i needed. I'm imaging all us ladies secretly wearing orange knickers
Ive been enjoying pineapple, avocado and the brazil nuts but its not been hard as they are some of my favourite foods
and welcome to Myxini

I'm doing everything I can at the moment not to test early. I had 2 5 days blasts transferred on Monday (does that make me 5dp5dt?!?) and the urge to test today is so strong but its so early and I'm boot sure any result would make me feel any calmer  

I had one question. Has anyone been suffering from night sweats? Ive got em bad and I don't know if the cyclogest or the humidity or what

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

AngelLight.. Wishing lots of luck tomorrow.. Fingers crossed for you   Xx

Nadeli.. The constant waiting in this journey is very testing and I'm sure sends us all a little crazy! I love most of these foods too.. So good news for me too! I'm not sure on night sweats.. I have random hot flushes all the time.. Had them through stims too.. I was told they are completely normal and my body's reaction to all the meds. I don't know how you're managing not to test! You are very strong, if completely cave.. But I'm only 3dp5dt so too early.. My OTD isn't until the 18th which is so completely ages away! I'm pretty sure I'll test that weekend and see what happens! Every where I go I'm looking for orange things.. To be fair there's not that much of it.. Whatever happens at least it's nice and colourful and summery.. Esp wth the rubbish weather over the last few days ☔

Xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome  

Naledi - I've been having night sweats too. And day sweats, and everything in between. Even when I'm feeling cold I'm actually sweating!  I don't have a fever, so I assume it's the hormones.

Angel - It's all so confusing and anxiety provoking, but lots of luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed to things continuing positive. 

I've had the brown spotting all day, and some nasty cramps at times. DH is convinced it's a sign of Eggbert and Mavis settling in - I'm both worried and hopeful!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks vickster x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for your feedback Treez, VicksterM and Dozy. I have seen my doctor on Friday and he so optimistic but it's hard for me to keep having faith. I will be returning back on Monday after my cycle stops as he will do more testing in my uterus to make sure all looks good. He mentioned inserting a dye and doing further investigations. 

Anyway, I told my husband that I just want to step away from thinking about conceiving and the next cycle.......and focus on getting my hormones back in balance via maintaining a good diet and staying fit. I'm just so close to giving up...but I still believe I will give birth one day.  

Treez- so sorry to read of your news. You are in my thoughts. 

I'm also going to start fertility counseling for my own sanity!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey BabyMama - stay strong. Fertility counselling sounds good. Have you tried acupuncture? That can help along with the other bits you mention. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you baby mama and good luck xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I haven't commented for ages...and what a horrible night I had last night...could not sleep at all...woke up hot and tossing and turning...up to the loo or fancying the loo (but didn't want to get out of bed...yet when I did once felt like I was going to collapse as I felt light headed) 
Woke up really grumpy.....and been grumpy the past few days tbh...don't know what's wrong with me...maybe AF coming i dunno...lol 

So sorry to hear of the BFNs  xxx thinking of you all xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Babymama-   councelling sounds good. Take care  
Naledi- I've been feeling hot in general, phew!
Mixiny- hope those are good signs  
MrsMurphy- could those be good signs?
Dozy-How is it going with keeping your mind off the horrendous 2ww? I'm failing... 

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx

AFM- I'm getting fed up with lots of "good symptoms" that can be down to Cyclogest. Cruel and evil!!  So hard to lose all control and not know what any of what I feel is anything on top of having no control of the outcome while bein PUPO. Aaaaaaa Aaaaaaa! To be fair, I'm not helping myself as I'm doing stupid things, such as measuring my BBT   as I know Cyclogest makes that high..I had a dream that we had quintuplets (4 boys and 1 girl the girls name was Phoebe and one of the boys was called John and another was called Eduardo 😁 can't remember the rest) and we had to go to court because the judge said there were too many. Then I woke up at 5 am second day in a row and my bbt is really high for the second day (37.3) and I immidietly noticed that my temps have been higher since 2dp5dt...so I got hopeful again  

Apologies about the rant xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Guys! Yes Vickster love acupuncture...I've been doing that on and off since first miscarriage 3 years ago. I also do a really great wells women yoga class every Wednesday. I've done just about everything even now looking into a Mayan massage (my friend in the states told me about it) I guess counseling is something I've never tried...Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone. 

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

BabyMama..ive been having counselling through my clinic and it is ace. I really like the counsellor and she has really helped me make sense of everything. I hope it helps you. Be kind to your self  

MrsM.. That's rubbish you feel bad, tho it was so humid last night, I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for ages. So tired now! Grumpy is part of this journey.. Sending you some big hugs  

Evie.. I've spent it shopping.. I'll have more pjs than a pj shop soon! Eating.. I won't fit in anything soon! Walking.. To try and counteract the eating.. Very boring tho! Then generally doing anything but sitting in and thinking about it! I've stopped second guessing every last thing cos it was just sending me crazy! 

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi girls... Well today is my OTD. The Line is so faint it's barely there..... Could there still be some hcg left in my system if I did lose on Friday?  Most likely what is showing up. If things were going well I think the result should be much stronger by now?? I Can't report this as a negative because I can def see a line buts it is faint...not holding much hope. But my period hasn't properly arrived....might though when I stop the crinone after today?? I'm going completely crazy..... Wish I knew for definite either way. 
Any advice that you have would be so much appreciated. 



Still keeping up with all your progress and hoping for good news for you x


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi AngelLight - can you call your clinic out of hours today? They should be able to advise - I'm guessing they'll get you in for a blood test to see what is going on in terms of HCG? The only other thing is the tests which say how many weeks you are - you can pick them up from Boots/Supermarket and might give you an idea ahead of a blood test if the HCG is the right # weeks.   Stressful times. Hope you're doing ok.

AFM - zero symptoms, so am also going to do one of those tests to try to see what's going on...


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks VicksterM. Called clinic, they said just wait another few days and test again. Didn't seem in anyway concerned about the discharge/bleeding I had on Friday. Tonight is my last crinone, she just said...I should be fine! All so up in the air....no control over any of this is the most frustrating part. 😩


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck AngelLight! I can't imagine how you're feeling right now, but hope you're being kind to yourself! Why do you get crisone and some get cyclogest?

Vickster.. Hope it went well, fingers crossed for you Hun  

It's boiling here! Making the most of it, but it's not helping my flushes haha xx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Dozy Daisy. My head is so wrecked with every possible reason with what is possibly going on. To be honest the fact that my positive is SO weak leaves me feeling that the outcome won't be what we want. Nurse on the phone this morning was so blasé about it all.......'don't worry about the discharge, that's so common and everything is fine......when I said that I thought the test should be giving a much stronger reading at this stage....she said.....Oh no, not necessarily!!! I've used all the different preg tests and on some I'm getting a faint line and on others nothing.........AAAAHHHHHHHHH THINK IM GOING TO LOSE MY MIND

Xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All - I haven't posted for a few days but am now 5dp5dt no symptoms what so ever ......just got upset though as found out the lemon tea I've been drinking loads of has hibiscus in it which is a big no no for fertility as it lowers hormone levels......really wish the clinic had given me a list of do's & don'ts!!! Feel like I'm losing my hope of it being a BFP already now even though I can't know for another week!

Congratulations to all those with BFP'S do far & big hugs for all those with BFN'S xxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Aw AngelLight.. Big virtual hugs! I'd be going loopy too! I'd say go have a bath and try and relax but I don't even know when you're allowed a bath again, I miss mine! Will the clinic do a blood test for you? When are you due to go back to them? 

Faith..when is your OTD?do you think you'll wait that long to test? I'm 4dp5dt and I'm struggling with the wanting to test, I know it's too early and I haven't yet brought any, cos I know I'd literally be testing every day if I did!xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

DozyDaisy - I gave in and tested today it was BFN so as I know I've tested far too early hoping it may still change in the next week..... just don't get y the clinic didn't tell me to avoid all twinings fruit teas as they have hibiscus in them.....panicking this is going to have messed the whole cycle up 😦


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Faith.. I'm sure you can't possibly have drank that much of it to have caused a massive problem! I haven't heard before that hibiscus is bad for fertility.. Tho there are so many things that are said to be bad, I'm sure if we followed everything we would all be wrapped in bubble wrap and never leaving our homes. Perhaps put a post on the supplements board to reassure you that it's not so bad? When is your OTD?xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww faith xx implantation would have to occur first and even then could take a few days for the HCG to appear in the urine...impkantation occurs 7-12 days after ovulation so it would be too early to test xx even first response sometimes can be inaccurate 

Daisy is right...if little bean is going to stick they are going to stick...we can't wrap ourselves in bubble wrap although it is hard because we have been through special circumstances to get our babies x I had a shelf drop on me in my first weeks of my pregnancy and I too got scared went straight to hospital...but they told me little bean is safe in there covered up and snuggled in my belly  so all was okay xx

Wishing u lots of love and luck x hoping it's a sticky one for u xx try not to panic x like daisy said, I don't think a bit of husbiscus would cause any harm xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Angellight- Big hugs   that must be so hard and scary. Hope the lines get darker and you get reassurence lovely! Xx
Vickster- Did you do another test?.How was it?
Faith- Dozy is right,  I'm sure the levels of hibiscus in a tea are barely enough to hurt a bean! And Mrsurphy is right about early testing. It's so hard not to worry about what may hinder our beans! Xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks guys feeling reassured now & I know it's impossible to stick to everything....just so desperate (as I know we all are) for it to work. Husbands away on a stag weekend so think all this time on my own isn't helping!! Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Aw Faith.. Too much time on our hands deffo makes our minds work overtime! Hope your OH is back soon! Tho my OH was driving me nuts for a while, so dunno if I should wish him back for you or not lol.. Whole waiting game is a nightmare. Have you been doing anything to try and relax? Easier said than done I know xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Hope everyone's feeling ok today?

Evie and Dosy - yes, tested this morning (it said the weeks are most accurate if you do it first thing) and got 2-3 weeks... So I guess that's good for now. Just need to test again in another week and hope it's gone up to 3+.
How are you both doing?

Angel - hope you're feeling calmer today.  

Faith - hope you have a calmer week too.


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning ladies..

Vickster.. That's great news! Really pleased for you! 

How is everyone else doing today?

AFM.. 5dp5dt.. Well will be in 3.5hours.. How did I get this far along.. Back to work tomorrow so out for another big long walk today.. Keep your fingers crossed the rain holds.. Else I'll be wrapped up in my waterproofs and flashing my orange socks! Haha..  I'm suffering badly with hot flushes, cramping pain has easied but funny pulling sensations here and there. Desperately trying not to think about testing xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Congrats VicksterM! Wonderful news! 

I'm just getting in from having the small procedure done at my clinic where they examined my uterus a bit further. Found a small scar at the top of the cavity of my womb. So upset this type of scan wasn't done before hand...but pleased this may have been the reason why the embryo didn't implant. Ugh! Going to go take a long walk with my dog....I'm so sick of surgeries! 

Random question where are all the abbreviations? Is there a glossary, I need translation. Sorry so new at this, lol


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

BabyMama.. Glad you are trying to see the positives .. It's so hard to keep picking ourselves back up. I hope the long walk helps you clear your mind and relax for a while 

There is a thread with them on, but can't find it.. I'm sure one of lovely ladies on this thread will post a link to it for you xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Babymama.....glad they have found a reason, sometimes I think having a reason for it not working makes it easier to try again. Know that's probably the last thing on your mind right now, sending hugs, give yourself lots of you time  

VicksterM - Congratulations, great news!

I'm feeling better today, husband will be back later - woke up with period like pains on right side again.....Fingers crossed it's my little Bb blastocyst getting comfy


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Jammie - Welcome and good luck 

Vickster - really good news, congratulations and fingers crossed things keep going well.

Faith - Glad you're feeling more reassured. I agree with others that the hibiscus is unlikely to have done any harm. 

Babymama - I hope knowing this will help in the future  

Dozy - I hope you enjoyed your walk. I'm the same as you... sweating away and trying not to think about tests!

It's 7dp3dt for me. I still had a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday, but it's stopped now. I'm still feeling pretty rubbish though. I don't remember the hormones hitting me like this last time. Really sweaty, headachy and tired. I even fell asleep in the middle of the Wimbledon final! No sore boobs though. I keep fiddling with them to check...  

I've always tested early in previous 2wws, and it's always ruined the last days as I've lost hope. I swore this time around I'd wait till OTD and stay in my bubble as long as I can. But all I want to do is go buy some First Responses! (That, and to eat ice cream. Lots of ice cream.)


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you ladies...I do feel a little better.  
So back to my normal routine tomorrow...returning to work tomorrow 

Will be checking in on everyone soon...


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I'm currently day 10 and my test date is Friday, I've had brown spotting yesterday and today so I did a test today as I thought AF was coming but I gota faint BFP. I'm now worried that it will be a negative on Friday as Im spotting. As anyone else spotted and been ok? 

Sending me love to everyone


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Congratulations Magoona!

I have started the 2WW today. Testing on the 24th July. :-/ 
I've been told to take a week off work.. is that necessary? I thought it would a good distraction to be honest!!

How are the other ladies in waiting getting on?


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Myxini.. Don't.. I've eaten like a horse for days and jay with very little exercise I feel like a blob! Ice cream is horrible.. Haha I don't want any.. (said after eating yet another mint choc chip sainsburys version of magnum) I'm back to work tomorrow and I'm convinced nothing is going to fit! The walk went well, just over 7km, now if only I could do this daily.. Well to be fair I want to get back to my proper clases.. But been told I shouldn't .. Argh.. I'm sure lots of pregnant women carry on as normal and do exactly what they like!

Faith.. I hope it's getting comfy!

Jammie.. Welcome.. How are you feeling? I'm sure it'll whizz by!

Babymama.. That will deffo take your mind off it. I'm back to work tomorrow too. I have half year reviews to do with my team and lots of catching up. Haven't given any thought to it, so I'll be busy sorting that out.. Can't say I'm looking fwd to it, but at least the week will go by quickly!

Laura.. Welcome.. Congratulations! I'm sure it'll be fine

ElleOx.. Welcome.. I was told you take it easy for a few days a nothing about staying off work.. Do you do something strenuous? If not I'd go with what you feel like doing.. Just no heavy lifting!

AFM.. I'm tired and have the prospect of ironing work clothes.. Argh..xx


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife and I are just starting our 2WW. We had IMSI on Wednesday 6 July at the Lister Hospital, 14 eggs fertilized. Today we transferred the two best ones which had reached blastocyst stage. Pregnancy test on 20 July.


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Ladies.. TMI.. But I just had quite a bit of thick cervical mucas, no blood or funny colour.. Is this normal? My OH also goes back to work tomorrow so back to being a military on my own during the week kinda girl.. Feeling quite stressed!xx

Good luck Rothbard! Hope it's great news for you and your wife xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

DozyDaisy - Think the clear mucus is normal I had it over the weekend but randomly it's stopped now......looked up that it can be linked to the progesterone supplements.

Welcome Rob, Ellie Ox & Laura


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Faith.. Think I just had a wobble!xx


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello ladies,
I was thinking My OTD is on 15th but I checked last night and it is for  today, so I  woke up just now and checked, it's a BFP. Super happy  but at the same time I have to wait again for the 2nd test. 
Am so sorry for no personals, my hands are shaking and it's like am dreaming.
Anyways I am off to bed as I haven't slept all night
Thank you ladies for all the support  and good luck to everyone


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations Toche! Great news xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratulations touche 

I've woken up today at 5am 6dp5dt with what feels like really bad period cramps......really hoping it's not AF coming early before OTD which is Sat. Hoping it settles as day goes on!!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Toche - that's fab news : ) Congratulations

Faith - apparently I plantations can come with cramps, so don't lose hope  

Hello to everyone else X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys!

Hope it's ok if I join you, been lurking a bit on the FET board but not been actively posting as yet. 

Just back from ET (FET) one blast replaced, OTD 25/7, and as usual feeling all the emotions that comes with the 2ww, excited, nervous, worried, impatient etc. etc. and as we are keeping treatment fairly low key, it would be nice to be amongst likeminded people over the next couple of weeks. As you can see from my status, I have been here a few times before and have always valued the support from this forum greatly.

I should warn you all that I am a notorious early tester, so don't get mad when I dig the hpts out in a few days time 😁

Anyway, hi everyone   and good luck!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Toche- Yay! !!   Huge congratulations! Xx

Dozy, how are you?  

Hi Vikster! X

Hi Bella! Welcome! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm feeling ok at 6dp5dt. Cramps and a headache have entered the picture. The cramps are scary but I was quite glad to have a headache.


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,  thank you all and I am more than grateful 
Evie- i also had cramps and slight  headaches just for a few days, I am sure you would be fine
Dozydaisy - how are you feeling and how is day 1 at work , hope it's not so bad
Vicker- how are you, mine showed 2-3 as well
Welcome  Bella and lol at early tester
Faithhopelove- i am sure it's your Bb blastocyst that is snuggling tight
Welcome jammie, rothbard, laura and ElleOx
Congratulations Magoona
Babymama how are  you  feeling 
Sorry if I forgot  anyone


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Toche! Hope it's a good sign. Did you have any other symptoms? Xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Toche - I've still not got symptoms that might not be just the Cyclogest... How are you feeling? Yours sounds v strong if you're already at 2-3 weeks, so sounds like coming along nicely. Did you transfer 1 or 2? 

Welcome Bella and all the others who've just joined.

Hope everyone else is patiently waiting and not going at all crazy with the wait ; ) x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Evie, Toche & Vickster, glad to be onboard! I think... 😳

Touch- huge congrats on you BFP, very exciting 😁 Do you know when your scan will be?

Evie & Vickster, when are your OTDs? Are you holding out until then?

Faith - fingers crossed your cramping is a sign of embies getting snugly in there. I have had a lot of bfn's in the past and a couple of BFP's, and can honestly say I felt no different either time. Doesn't stop you worrying and analyzing though 😏

Afm - have had a chilled afternoon since I got back from the clinic, watching a film and now waiting for a wagamama take out (have to take advantage of DHs pandering while I can, lol). Hope you are all having a nice evening X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Well ladies..at 6.5dp5dt I have now caved.. I am now 3 tests down, a cheapy one, a first response one and a clearblue digital weeks one.. All of which are showing positive results.. I'm a little bit scared, a little bit emotional, a little bit like I don't believe them and most of all in a state of shock! I do have a feeling I may become a serial tester between now and the weekend!xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Eeeek, congrats Dozy, that's excellent news! I don't blame you for continuing to test, those two lines are a sight to behold 😊 X x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Congrats Toche! And thank you for asking...I'm ok. Went back to work today...scheduling my operation for scar tissue removal.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Congrats Dozy! Stay positive


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Vickster-  just cramps here and there, then as at yesterday I was feeling like AF was coming then my temp has been a bit high like 36- 37. I transferred  just one thanks to NHS policy. I used the test kit they gave me at the hospital and the line was not so strong, so I used clear blue and it was definite
Dozydaisy - you caved in, I saw that coming...lol congratulations, let's keep believing  that it would  keep been positive 
Evie I also had high temperature or should I say fever and funny taste in my mouth 
Bella - i don't know when my next scan is, I called the clinic and they said I should do another test a week from today, after which  they would book me in for a scan

Babymama,  thank you  very much  and good luck with  your  operation. ....hugs xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Bella.. The big bold words on the clear blue saying 'pregnant' hit home after the faint lines on the first reposnse and the cheapy test.. Yay at you joining us all on your 2ww too! Good luck!

Babymama.. Thankyou! Good luck with your op, I hope it comes around soon so you can restart your TX quickly!

Toche.. I've been going mental not testing for about.. Hmm since I had my little bubble transferred about erm nearly 7 days ago! Don't know how you saw it coming! 😉 Lol. Work was a killer! Still 3 more days and it's the weekend! Yay

Vickster.. Evie.. So I gave in.. Lol. How are you both? 

Feel a tiny inkling of excitement after a good long cry! Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratulations Daisy ☺! 

I'm trying to hold out now till test day on Sat but may cave and test earlier just want to be PUPO a bit longer incase it's another BFN!

Welcome Bella


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Dozy!!! Amazing   so exciting! 

I'm having a slight freak out as just saw some brown spotting when I wiped....


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Faith.. I'm rubbish I couldn't take the unknown anymore.. I'm just hoping it's sticky. 

Evie.. Thanks Hun. I'm sure it's fine, it's completely normal to have spotting from the millions of web pages I've read.. Don't worry xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Dozy. Hope that's the case.  feel like I'm going to cry...but it was a tiny bit. Will try to sleep on it and hang in there. 
Here's another   for your bfp!!! And lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh Hun don't cry I've done enough crying tonight for everyone on here! I'm sure it's just implantation spotting .. Stay strong, get some sleep, you could be naughty like me and test early lol

I'm exhausted now so gonna follow my own advice and sleep xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice work Dozy : ) I love that you're measuring it in part days too ; )  congrats and hoping all goes super smoothly for you : ) really like waking up to good news! X

Evie - hope you're feeling ok - that's def normal, but realise it makes you worry just in case.  

Faith - impressive if you can hold out!

Toche - I think all the tests are a bit different... Hope everything goes really well for you : )

Hope everyone else has a fab day : )


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello everyone 
I been reading the forum for a while but decided to write today as I feel my world just felt apart. I am on 13 days post 3 day transfer and started to bleed ( red and quite a lot ) yesterday. I know I don't have any chance. This is my second IVF and on the first place me was exactly the same. I am devastated and I have lost faith that I will be a mum one day, I don't know if I have the strength to continue with this.... Today was my first day back to work and I am spending more time I n the toilet than I n my desk, I just want to hide from everyone and everything 
I am sorry for this sad post but I felt I need to 
I wish you all still on the game all the best, this is such a painful journey as you all know


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Babyhope- i am so sorry,  it's really a difficult and painful journey but please don't give up ok. Keep trying and one day you would be a mum.....hugs for you xxx
Dozydaisy - how are you feeling today,  I also read somewhere in Google that it's ok to check from 6dp5dt , so you are good . I cried my eyes out yesterday as well lol., I was even hugging the test kit with the bold pregnant and I kept checking it to see if it's still written pregnant..silly me . Congratulations  once again 
Evie- how are you , hope u are no longer freaking out. The brown spotting is normal. Are you using crinone  gel? I can't remember  where I read that I might get brown spotting. So calm down and you are almost there hun xx
Vickster - i feel like going to the stores to buy more test kits. I woke up this morning feeling like gulf war going on in my tummy. When are you going for your scan
Have a good day everyone and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Baby hope - just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear you think things have not worked for you this time   Have you done a test to back it up as there are times when you might have bleeding despite pregnancy? This is such a difficult, unfair process, and nothing anyone says will  change that, just know that there are many of us here who know what you are going through and are sending you all love and strength. In regards to where you decide to go from here, only you can decide if you are able to try again, or want to look into different options, but just wanted to say , as you can see from my status, it took me a long time and several treatments before I finally was blessed with my little boy, so it is possible.
For now, just make sure you look after yourself and each other, and take some time out to consider your options


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the BFNs...I got one two xx
But I sort of knew anyway as my husbands sperm count is low and I didn't think a poxy lubricant would help the matter....got the wicked witch today...and it's so painful as been to the doctor this morning and was told I have a very nasty water infection...so my day is going a bit crap tbh xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi everyone -

I wish to join the madness . I'm officially pupo , I had 2x blasts transferred today ! Hoping this is my time as 1st cycle worked but ended in m/c . I will be testing early , no too early but at 9dp5dt . 

Sorry to have seen some bfns. It really is so heartbreaking this journey . I really wish you have the strength to carry on again . 

Congrats to the ladies with bfps, wishing you all the best . 

Xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I'm officially in the 2ww  1dp5dt....donated fresh embryo... told my 2 blasts were top grade and my lining was perfect. ...chose a but of embryo glue too just for sticky measures . .I'm a serial  tester so zero chance I'll wait the full 14 days


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clarabell - looks like we are the same dates , wishing you all the best ! 
X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Good luck to you too chichi  x


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

So I'm 3dp5dt and experiencing quite bad cramping today and yesterday . Is this too soon /too strong to be implantation? 
Any other ladies in waiting got the same dates as me? Experiences? 

Good luck to all you 2WW and so sorry to hear about the BFNs..xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Elli I had strong cramping from day 2 till.day 10 last time and got my BFP on day 5.....this time I'm going to look at the cramping as a positive. X


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Ah thats put my mind at ease. Thank you clarabell

You tested on day 5?.. I know your not supposed to but I can see an early test with me as well..I've never been a patient person!


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Elle - I'd take cramping as a good sign too . On my bfp I had lots of cramping ! X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Clarabell- I'm also 1dp5dt and a serial tester, so we can keep each other company in our madness 😁 Both BFP's I've had in past has shown up at 5dp5dt, so I'm not even trying to kid myself that I'm going to be able to last longer than that, even if I know that's sometimes too early to get a result. Good luck!  

Welcome and good luck to all other newbies, and hope all of you who have already tested positive are staying strong and not going mad waiting for your next stage. I know that by no means is the stress or worry over just yet, but try to enjoy your moment as well X x


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies, it feels like this week is lasting actually years. Congratulations to all the BFPs and a big hug for those who got a BFN. Today it's my 8dp5dt. I was in despair yesterday for period cramps and decided to test and got a BFN on a first response test. I was devastated as I am a poor responder with extremely low amh (1.1) and on this cycle I got two top quality blastocysts on board, which is such a bless in my situation. I cried for hours and went to bed very late. I woke up at 5:30am and decided to use the second first response and I actually got a very very faint pink line. I was delighted and could not get to sleep again. I went to work this morning and tested another again at work and then again this afternoon (I know it's pathetic) and got both times BFNs. I guess what I experienced with the positive test this morning was either a chemical or a faulty test.  I  started spotting/bleeding an hour ago. I feel so sad. I kept the almost positive test as it makes me dream about a different outcome. I know I should let it go but this whole IVF thing is so hard.. Sorry for the sad post. I really needed to share xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Bella were you in my Feb 2ww in 2012?I feel like you were....I was known for over testing...and had 100s  of the things haha....day 5 I got a crazy strong red line....but I'd put it in my bag thinking it was negative as it didn't show straight away. ..went for a coffee and pulled it out in the cafe to discover it was positive. ...I then re  tested daily haha....x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

Can I join in this group. Have not done this before even though this is second time for egg transfer this year. I am 6dpt. Test is on 19th. Had 2 frozen (2day) 4 & 5 cell embryos grade 1 put back in. So just waiting now. 
Had fresh transfer done in April with 2 x 9 & 10 cell grade 1 which I had a positive result from but miscarried in week 5 unfortunately. Just making sure Im keeping myself occupied as I don't want to test early. I managed to wait last time so fingers crossed I can again and get a successful result.

Good luck to everyone waiting and don't give up to anyone who has not had the results they wanted.


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Clarabell - could have been as did a treatment around then, been so many, they all merge into one. Especially all the bfn's. God, the amount of hpt's I've been through, should have bought shares and it might have funded a treatment, lol.

Paddelina - so sorry to hear about your up and downs. It sounds like it could have been a chemical, but maybe worth just testing again tomorrow, just in case. I had a chemical in Feb, it's really difficult when you get your hopes up and then ripped away again. I still got all my positive tests from that cycle, can't quite bring myself to get rid of them 😕 Lots of hugs, look after yourself and all the best for whatever awaits next  

Blossom - welcome and well done for staying strong, hopefully you'll reek the rewards on OTD    

Afm- Been at work today but having another chilled evening. Time is passing so slowely in the 2ww. Not feeling very positive about this cycle if I'm honest, so just want it over and done with X x


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

BabyHope - bleeding doesn't mean the end of the journey. Have you had a blood test to check?  

Toche - I'm not until Mon 25th which is 7 weeks - how about you? Think I might well lose the plot before then ; )

MrsMurphy - sorry for the BFN - hope you're ok.

Chichi, Bella and Clarabell - huge congrats on being pupo : )

ElleOx - could be a good sign!

Padellina - don't give up yet - when's your OTD?

Welcome BlossomBerni!

Good luck all : )


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone, may I join you in the craziness that is the 2ww? I had a beautiful blast thawed and transferred yesterday afternoon and am already googling how early I can test!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome everyone☺!

Well I decided to test early today at 8dp5dt and got another BFN.....I know it's not over till OTD but feel pretty devestated and spent last 40mins crying....don't know why I did it to myself 😔!

Going to have to try and find some strength and positivity from somewhere.....constantly listening to David Bowie - kooks lol seems kinda relent right now!!!


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Nettya - welcome back on the crazy train, we'll all try to keep each other sane. Your history looks fairly similar to mine, was Care Sheffield who finally made my dream come through. It feels strange being back on it, doesn't it?

FaithHopeLove - I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn but like you said, it may be a late implanter and just not show up yet. Hang in there and try to keep your spirits up, although I know how hard it is   When is Otd?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi. The spotting I experienced from 6dp5dt has progressively increased and become more red than brown. I tested this morning and got BFN.   

I'm waiting for the clinic to open so I cam call them. OTD was supposed to be tomorrow. The protocol there if you get a BFN is to test in 2 days, so I know they will have me continue to take Cyclogest and re-test. But in my heart of hearts I feel it's game over. I know it's only my first IVF BFN, it feels so sad. I've called in sick and can't stop crying. 

Good luck to everyone still in the game   xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Faith love - it's not over till the test day, I'm hoping it will be ok for you  

Evie - I'm so so sorry ,I'm gutted for you . I was hoping and wishing you would get your bfp ! 

Afm- I've got a horrible cold, typical . I'm scared to take anything as I don't wanna effect anything   not feeling much atm I'm hoping for symtoms I'm 2dp5dt . 

X


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Chichi   wishing you all he luck. Will hang around to see how you get on and cheer you on! Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Evie I am absolutely gutted for you! I'm so sorry Hun, big hugs! Be kind to yourself xx 

Everyone else not had chance to catch up work is manic, will catch up and see how you're all going later. Keep going! Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

How you feeling dozy ?? 

Evie -Thank you , I'm really not feeling postive atm . I hope in time your find the strength to go again . 

X


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Bella - OTD is Saturday the 16/7/16

Feeling bit better now.......Guess I can't change the BFN so just have to hope it's wrong and it's a late implanter, so hard to keep mind off it when you keep getting cramps.

Evie - Sending big hugs this is such a hard journey with hope and then shattered hope along the way. Take time for you and your other half & remember they learn something each time that may help with your next go & on average it takes 3 attempts......I know right now this won't help but hopefully it'll give you strength to try again when your ready   xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow ladies so much has happened in a few days..

Vickster.. Counting in half days works for me at the moment.. To scared to count in full days 😉How are you doing? When is your early scan? I was told today earliest is 7 weeks.. I was told I'd get a 6 week scan following my ectopic so not see what's changed there..

Babyhope.. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, it's so difficult to stay postitive. I have had both of my tubes removed and I still panic I might have another ectopic. Our minds are so powerful and sometimes cause unnecessary anxiety. Be kind to your self xx

Toche.. How are you doing Hun? Hope all is well!

Bella.. Wow at you being able to see a positive result from 5dp5dt.. I held out tol 6dp5dt.. And that killed me! Good luck this time round  

Mrs M.. I'm so sorry it's not worked this time for you. Be easy on yourself xx  

Chichi.. Yay at being PUPO.. I have absolutely everything crossed for u! I was told today by hospital taking paracetomol is ok

Clara.. Good luck! Hope it's all very sticky and sticking well! 😀

Elle.. I had cramping, still have at times, apparently it's completely normal. Good luck!

Padelina.. I'm so sorry you are experiencing this, be kind to yourself xx  

Blossom.. Good luck with your Frostie.. I can't believe you managed to hold or to OTD! You have very good willpower 

Nettya.. Good luck! I hear 9dp5dt is very reliable.. Tho I caved at 6dp5dt!

Faith.. I'm so sorry you are feeling rubbish.. Talent easy and be kind to yourself xx  

Evie.. I do hope you're ok and not being too hard on yourself xx big hugs winging their way to you xx

AFM.. Well panic drama and more panic.. I have had brown manky spotting since yesterday lunchtime. I have also had some localised pain on right hand side most of last night and this morning. So I finally rang the clinic and practically cried down the phone and sounded pretty crazy to be fair! I was jabbering on about could this be ectopic, I have no tubes but could it be. It's the same kind of sharp stabbing pain but not at intense. Is the bleed normal, I know it is, but at 8dp5dt can it still be happening?! I did yet another First Response this morning before work and it's still positive but the line hasn't darkened any.. I think I need shares with FR now as I have now done 4 tests..and a clear blue weeks one. I have a feeling I will be bankrupt for pregnancy tests before my OTD on Monday.. How bloody ridiculous that Monday is my test day, I'll be 13dp5dt then. Anyway...the nurse was lovely.. Told me it was all normal, that unless my bleed get heavy and red then not to worry. The pains are normal and can continue for weeks as can the spotting.. Why does no one tell us this so every lasts thing is not scary as this.. To be fair I am so scared I'll MC or its chemical that I can't even begin  to think it might actually be ok and work out just fine.. My head is all over the place and the anxiety of waiting for a scan at 7 weeks to tell me it's in the right place and I am actually pregnant is the most daunting thing ever.. So I guess I just need to chill the fu*k out and calm down.. Now if only I could take my own advice!xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I can imagine you are panicking as I would be too . I have to say tho , I've seen it many of times on the scan threads that it's quiet common . Please try to relax , it's good you still have a bfp !! 

Afm - a little bit twingy , nothing crazy tho . I want something to happen !!! Ha I'm sure last time I felt more going on by now, so feeling a bit deflated . I knew I'd start being negative    
I had a little speck of brown on my liner today ( very small ) not sure it is anything to get excited about . 

How's everyone else getting on? 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. Thanks Hun.. I can see myself at the EPU by the end of today.. I hope your twinges are the sign of lots of positive news to come your way xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

DozyOh really ! If it puts your mind at ease then defo go !

Can't believe I've just fallen over outside my house right on my hands and knees   hope my embies are ok!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations  to all the BFPs.
Massive hugs to everyone who didn't get their positive. ..it sucks big time xxx

As for me 2dp 5dt and I've just had the journey from hell. ...flight from Prague delayed, finally get to Stansted and spent 1hr getting through passport control  while trying to entertain our 3 year old and keep a wee in....shock horror at the baggage belt to find our very unique suitcase gone and the same very unique suitcase belonging someone else still there....all my ivf medication was in there because they refused me to take it all in the cabin....syringes etc....so standing close to tears my OH went to get help to which he was totally mocked by the staff as he got more and more cross....luckily the person had realised their mistake and returned my case. So all in all we are just starting the journey home from Stanstead 2 hours later than expected and takes 6 hours to get home....I'm shattered


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. Are you ok? I hope you are and your hands/knees aren't too sore!

Clara.. What a nightmare.. I hope you get a sleep on your way back home now.. Rest up now!

AFM.. Spotting has eased, as has pains, I've been to my mums for tea and she's fussed me and generally made me feel better. My OH is home tomorrow.. Sometimes it is so hard being with someone who is military who ain't around as much as I would like.. Too much time on my hands, not been doing my usual gym after work stuff and probably generally feeling a bit blue with everything that I have been panicking about everything way too much.. Now to relax take it easy and get through the next 3 days!xxx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I'm ok thanks, I was going to pick up a parcel next door and then I fell . 

Glad your pains have eased up , I'm sure your gonna be fine . It's such a worry all this waiting . Hope the spotting subsides too. 

Cara - sounds like a nightmear ,something  you defo don't need after having treatment . Hope your ok  


Afm - I'm feeling crazy , I want some symtoms ! Please tell me I'm being stupid? I'm 5dp2dt . 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Aw chichi.. Sent the OH for everything next time. The nurse told me I need to put my feet up and take it easy.. If only life meant we could do that.. I think I'll end up wrapped up in cotton wool doing nothing at this rate!

Symptoms spotting just makes your head explode! Take it easy Hun Xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you guys, I needed the sympathy  I'm in the car cramping like crazy and so sickly....pulled over twice to have a heave   boobs have stabbing pains too so all in all I feel like pap. ....thinking I just need to get to bed and sleep x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

FaithHopeLove - definitely not over, definitely.  You still have plenty of time for things to change.

Bella - the crazy train indeed! We're doing everything EXACTLY the same this time around in the hope that what worked with our DD works again.  Of course, there is already less rest than last time though with a 2 year old running around.  It's weird - it's sent me right back to when we were still trying for our first, I am finding it such a relief to walk into her room every morning and find her there.

Evie - I'm so sorry you've got a BFN today. Praying that it turns around for you. 

Chichi - I'm sorry to hear you have a cold and your fall too! That's rotten luck. You'll be absolutely fine with paracetomal. Good luck and hope you feel better soon

Dozydaisy - yeah, I'm considering 9dp5dt after looking at the list of what embies to after transfer BUT I have a wedding to go to 10dp so might live in blissful ignorance so I can at least try and enjoy myself without the bubbly!  I'm sorry you're having spotting, although brown is generally not bad, could be spotting from implantation coming out? Each wait is just the next hurdle to the next little bit of reassurance isn't it.  Such a 

Clarabell - oh my god to your journey! thank god you got your case back

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - Nothing to report really, just hanging on in there trying not to google too much and trying not to feel like every bubble in my tummy (these meds give me WIND!) is a sign.  I almost bought some PG tests at lunchtime but managed to hold off, mainly because I was worried about bumping into someone from work with them in my hand!  I've never tested early before but for some reason I feel the urge to do one of those cheap strip tests every day until OTD.  That way lies madness I am sure.

x


----------



## Naledi Star (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all

Sorry to ask a question without catching up with anyone but I'm having a worry.
I am having terrible pain in my stomach and my side. I think it might just be trapped wind but I've never experienced pain like it. I've tried peppermint tea but it's not relieving the pain
My stomach is really hard and bloated 
It's like a shooting type pain in my side
Anyone had a thing like this? 
Any remedies?
Of course of im worried there is something wrong with the bean
I'm due to test tomorrow.. Have amazingly held if till now
It just hurts so much I can't concentrate on anything 
X


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Nalidi,

Have you tried getting on your hands and knees. Lowering your chest to the floor, resting on your forearms with your butt proudly in the air. Get your head as low as possible to the floor. If it's wind this will be the optimal position to relieve it.. if it's not wind then maybe you need to call your out of hours clinic number and just check all is OK. 

It's best not to ignore these things if you are in alot of pain! Hope you are OK x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Clara.. I do hope you get some sleep and your crap symptoms pass to allow you to rest.. What a horrifically stressful time! I'm sure once you've had some sleep you'll feel much enter tomorrow! 

Nettya.. It's absolutely mental.. So stressful and like you say abler hurdle .. Challenge after challenge.. Hard work and tiring to stay positive. There are deffo times I wish I was more chilled out and laid back and this is deffo one of those times! I wouldn't bother with the cheap strip tests, I've done one the last few days.. Absolutely nothing, yes positive on clear blue and first response.. I did one earlier and there is now the faintest of lines if held a certain way in bright light so to me I think they are rubbish!

Naledi.. Sorry to ask, when did you last do a no2? Constipation can cause symptoms like you said, I had chronic pains after my laps when the pain killers bunged everything up after general... Tho I do agree  with Elle, if you have any uncertainty and you're in that much pain then ring 101.. Best to get checked out.. I do hope you're ok xx


----------



## Naledi Star (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks ladies... I'm pretty sure its trapped wind but Ive never felt pain like it Ive been for 2 number 2's today so I'm not constipted. I tried the head on the floor ass in the air but that made the pain worse
I just took some Gaviscon...OH got back from work with some and it has made me burp loads which seemed to relieve it a bit But it really comes and goes

Think because it was an unusual and intense pain and because my head has been racing with every little twinge I panicked Feel a bit embarrsed now I'm going to see how it progresses and I will call if I'm worried

Thank you so much ladies
Love to all
x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Just got in and catching up on today's events, busy day! 

Chichi & Clara - I think the three of us are on the same day, right? When are you thinking about starting to test? I got quite a few tests left over from my last treatment, so probably start testing day 4 😬 I know that's really early but I kind of like starting before its much chance of it being a BFP, to ease myself into it, if that makes sense? Chichi, hope you are not too sore after your fall and Clara, get some well deserved rest! What a nightmare journey 😩

Nettya - yeah, we are also on exactly the same protocol this time, with steroids and intralipids. This is my second FET after DS and I did end up with a BFP again the first one, but unfortunately was a chemical. Not sure what to think this time round 😕 But I agree, 2 year old certainly keeping you on your toes and having them is such a blessing! 

Dozy - glad to hear spotting and cramps have eased, fingers crossed they were all positive signs. Remind me, have you tested yet or are you holding out for otd? Must be so difficult with DH away, but glad to hear your mum is looking after you.

Afm - nothing much to report, don't feel any different but not really expecting much at this point either. Got a bit of a sore throat so I'm hoping I'm not coming down with a cold.

Sorry I've not covered everyone but need to go to bed. Hugs to heveryone who needs it  And fairy dust to the rest  

Night night X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Naledi - 

Hope your ok , I've passed out with trapped wind before. It was horrible ! 

Nettya- when's your OTD? I keep wanting to think every symptom is something . Urggh this is so hard . Good luck whenever you do decide to test .

Bella - my OTD is 24th I'm 2dp5dt . I'm gonna test on day 9 I can't bear the thought of seeing "not pregnant " anytime soon . How you feeling ? 

My Dh has said that I need to be more careful and he's upset that I fell over ? Lol I'm like don't try to upset a very fragile woman here. still trying to wish for some symptoms or somthing   I'm sure it's the progestrone my stomach is so bloated . 

X


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi ladies
Chichi- please be careful, I hope you are not so hurt and you are feeling better. Take care of yourself  ok 
Naledi- when I have trapped wind I try to drink green tea, it works for me maybe you should try it out.
Evie- i am so sorry, I will be praying for you tonight and hoping it turns around for you. Please take it easy on yourself  darling ....hugs xxx
Dozydaisy - happy the spotting  has eased off, now I know how you feel with DH away. It's so annoying having no one to complain to,..thank God for this group. Glad your mum made you feel better. By the way I was going to say to you that my clinic said I should test on my 15 th day which they calculated as 10dp5dt,  I am wondering why yours is longer. Anyways take care hun xxx
Faithhopelove - let's hope it's a late implanter, praying for you as well and there is still time for a turn around.
Nettya-when is your OTD,  if testing would make you feel good then go on, this journey is just all shades of stress and emotions
Bella- try vitamin c the effervescent one
Clara- sorry about that stressful journey,  I am glad you found your suitcase. Try to rest for a whole day ok
Mrs M- i am so sorry it didn't work for you, don't give up hun
Vickster- hope you are fine and things going smoothly 
I am sorry if I left anyone out
AFM- nothing new, just a bit nervous for Tuesday test and then wait for the scan for 7 week. This journey  never ends ...phew.


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Morning

Chichi - looks like our ET date was the same but my otd is 25th, all clinics are different by the sounds of it. Not that it matters for me am testing early, lol. I'm feeling ok, but can feel the restlessness and anxiousness creeping up on me as days go on.

Toche - is your test on Tuesday a blood test or hpt? I'm sure it will all be fine but it's just so difficult not to worry. I think it's just a default setting we have got after going through this process, but remember that everyday you are getting that little bit closer to reaching your goal. With my DS, it took me until 20 week scan to fully starting to accept this might actually be happening.

AFM - not slept great as my throat still hurts a bit, also some weird dreams. I'm starting to feel a little bit more worried now and not necessarily too hopeful that this one will work. I think it's because out of this 'batch' of embryos, I have had DS and the a chemical pregnancy, so kind of feels like I'm due another bfn 😕 I know this is not necessarily how it works but I guess statistically it will only be so many valued embryos in one batch? Only time will tell X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Toche- Good luck for test day , your be fine. This is just one big wait after wait . The scan will be 3 weeks after OTD . 
I'm ok thank you , I didn't hurt my tummy I'm sure the embies are well protected  

Bella - We are the same EC , good luck for testing early . I have a cold & sore throat I know it's ok to take tables but I'm so paranoid . I've had fresh honey and lemon try that .

Dozy - How are you today ? Hope your feeling better . 

Afm- woke up needing a wee at 1 and I'm crampy . I'm taking at a good sign but it could be the progestrone , don't wanna get too excited . 
This 2ww is so hard , just want it to be quick .  

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Nadeli.. I hope you're feeling better this morning.. Glad it's not constipation! 😀

Bella.. I tested at 6dp5dt.. I'm 9dp5dt today.. Still showing a BFP this morning.. Still a bit of spotting.. Think i have read every page online going and now I think it is normal! Maybe my mind just needs to stop for a while lol! My OTD is Monday.. Ages away as I'll be 13dp5dt then.. I think it's probably cos it falls over a weekend! Good luck with your cycle   I'm sure you have another top quality one in there that will work just perfectly xx

Chichi.. Thanks for the comment about the early pregnancy/early scan boards.. I read a lot of that last night and the MC website.. Reassured me.. Just need to sit tight til OTD.. 3 more sleep!s! I have this massive fear they'll say it's negative.. Ridiculous eh.. I really do think I need to get a grip this whole journey deffo messes with what you think! The 2ww is like the longest wait of your life! But then I guess what follows equally becomes long too.. Part of me is glad I tested early tho the other half is annoyed with myself for adding more stress if that's makes sense

Toche.. I think it's cos it falls over the weekend.. When is your OTD? Is that Tuesday? Somehow I thought you already had it.. It's very scary waiting for the next steps.. I hope next week comes around quickly!

AFM.. Slight spotting when wiping.. Lovely eh.. Hope it stay as is.. Read the early scan board and well looks like a lot of women get it and some get bleeding a lot worse! Also read the MC website and that has lots useful info on what is normal in early pregnancy.. So for the moment I feel reassured.. And to top it off I've done another HPT this time I tried a cheapy one from sainsburys and it's still postitive.. Three more sleeps, and probably 3 more tests for me.. Wish I knew where I should click over to 2-3 weeks so I can see that on a clearblue.. I sound crazy.. Which is ok cos I feel pretty crazy at the moment xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Evie - I'm so sorry   Please look after yourself.

Chichi - yes, could be a good sign, fingers crossed!

Bells - sorry you haven't slept well - try to stay positive - DS came from the batch so that's great - hopefully another viable one you have now!

Dozy - hope you're managing to relax after the spotting   Good it's still positive!

Toche - when's your scan coming up?

Chichi - look after yourself - it's an accident, so no-ones fault 

Baled I - hope you feel better! The clinic should be able to help

Good luck for everyone else waiting - lots going on here, so sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM - really nervous having to wait until 25th for scan and stressing that I don't have enough symptoms!


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - 

No worries , I rem seeing lots of woman on the threads having it . It must be scarey but I really think your gonna be just fine . 
It's normal to be crazy about it all , I'm the same . Is so hard this journey , I really take my hat of to people that go through so many cycles. 

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Vickster.. Thankyou! I know how you feel about lack of symptoms.. I don't feel like other than some all over cramping, and some localised cramps that verge on pain on one side I don't feel like I have any other symptoms. Everyone seems to go on about your boobs hurting.. Mine don't feel any different at all.. I hope you find stuff to do to occupy your mind in the waiting period!xx

Chichi.. I know a lady who is been through 8 cycles.. Manages to go straight back to work and carry on as normal.. I can't believe anyone can do that.. I've had meltdowns all over the place.. Perhaps I need to toughen up!xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

In regards to symptoms, with my cycle which resulted in DS, I didn't have ANY symptoms for ages, well into my second trimester, which was really worriying me at the time, but just shows everything can be right on track despite of lack of symptoms. In regards to sore boobs. I never got this throughout my pregnancy. In fact, my boobs didn't chamge at all until a few days after I gave birth, when the milk came in. So everyone is different.
I've had 5 BFN's and 2 BFP's and over all, I can honestly say that there has been very little difference between the symptoms in any each one of them. Obviously, that doesn't mean that some symptoms can't be positive and others negative, it's just so difficult to tell which is which before you know the outcome. Having said that, I'm currently laid here squeezing my boobs and analyzing every single twinge in my lower abdomen, lol 😊 We are only human, eh! 

Have a lovely day everyone, if in doubt, eat cake! X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha @ eat cake.. I didn't need written instructions that.. Only thing that's been getting me though the last month 😂😂😂 now I look like a ten ton tessy tho! 🙈


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - hehe, I like your take on it . If this don't work I'm gonna have cake and some kind of alcoholic beverage to wash it down with !!! 

Vickster - I will be the same as you , I will want symptoms otherwise I'll panic . I'm sure you little one is doing just fine tho 😊


X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Bella I'll start testing straight away too... (serial tester and I too like to ease myself in) haha

Need to catch up properly on the posts but my drama got worse when our car broke down coming home to Sunderland from Stanstead.  Rac  took 2 hours and then I had a huge barney with the driver who told me my daughter needed her car seat to travel in the truck....car seat didn't fit as his belts were the pull across type not normal.seat belts...tried explaining the law states she can travel on my knee if it's an unplanned journey....he wanted to tie the chair in with rope....when his boss pointed out we were right about the law he got really arsey telling me there are cameras watching me and I was risking my child etc etc....I was furious....so we finally got home at 3am ......I was close to a breakdown xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone 

Hope you are all doing  ok?

I got my BFP today, spoke to the clinic as I have had a bleed for a few days but they said everything sounds ok. Still really anxious until my scan in Aug


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Clara.. How on earth you got through yesterday I don't know!  I do hope you managed to get some rest in the end!! 

I've tested everyday even tho I've had a positive test.. The spotting is hit and miss and still panicking me! Have to hold tight til Monday now., just hope it does get heavier!xx


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Laura congratulations  on your Bfp
Dozydaisy -  my OTD  was on 12th July which was bfp but they asked me to repeat after one week and then they can book me in for a scan. I am happy you are still getting bfp, few more nights for you. My boobs don't feel any different  as well.
Vickster - from my discharge  note, it says when the repeat test is positive then my scan would be between day 35 and 45. That should be in 2 weeks time.  I was also stressing about no symptoms  until I woke up this morning,  tried brushing and I couldn't cos it was making me sick. 
Chichi- hope you  are  feeling  better today, thanks for letting me know about the scan, I had to find my discharge letter and it's actually 3 weeks not 7
Clara what a day for you. Hope you are resting now
Bella lol @ eat cake, mine is milkshake and popcorn. The test is another hpt. I guess I will take your advice and do one day at a time, thank you . How is your throat doing and stay positive hun, I know it's difficult.


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Naledi Star - I hope you're feeling better. Have you had the pain checked out?

Dozydaisy - thanks for the steer clear pointer on the cheap strips.  I picked up a couple of FRERs and a CB digital / regular pack so should have enough to keep me going!!    

Bella - I totally get where you're coming from with early testing!  I haven't done it early myself before but kind of like the idea of not expecting/hoping to see a positive as it's so early and then hopefully getting an early surprise of my life ;-)  Think positively about your batch - I get where you're coming from but there's every chance the statistics are in your favour x

Chichi, Toche - It's Sun 24th for bloods but the clinic is closed them and Mon 25th for HPT, but everything I've read says Fri should be good for the HPT.  The progresterone bloats me out really bad, I'm hiding out in elasticated waists!

Laura, congratulations on your BFP! The scan wait is just too much. I did a CB digital every week with my DD which comforted me as the weeks increased steadily.

Vickster - Symptoms wise for me last time was zilch that couldn't be down to the meds - sore boobs I would get whether BFP or BFN.  I think lots of pulling in my uterus a bit later on but I can't remember if that was before or after the scan.  I had no morning sickness whatsoever and apart from a weird week when all I wanted to eat was scotch eggs I had no cravings or anything like that.

AFM today - a little bit of cramping - maybe just my imagination and I am hot and bothered - more hot and bothered than usual.  My DD's nursery just emailed with a confirmed case of chicken pox so am panicking now.  I should be immune but have made a docs appointment on Tuesday for a blood test to check I am immune just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Naledi Star (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all

Thank you for the advice and checking up on me The pain started to relieve when I started to drink fizzy water. This made me do the most massive burbs and the pain decreased I then threw up loads and felt better and went to bed

i woke up at 5.30 this morning as it was our OTD and we got a BFP. I had to do another one just to be sure and that also said pregnant. I'm a bit in shock. Spoke to our nurse and she said my symptoms yestetau just sound like trapped wind. I'm still very bloated and tender today
Laura Congratulations on your BFP it looks like we are in sync. 
I think i shall be like you Netya and testing every week ( few days!!) Just   its a sticky

I need to catch up on this whole thread but I can't concentrate. I'm meant to eb working from home but all I can do is google....was my being sick morning sickness, how to relieve trapped wind, when will we find out if one or two of the beans stuck. Crazy making time

I know this journey is crazy for us all so sending much love and positive vibes ti everyone wherever they are on their journey xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Laura & Naledi - huge congratulations to you both,   for à smooth Journey from here on, try to enjoy the moment.

Nettya & Clara - I'm going in for my first test tomorrow morning, 4dp5dt 🙊

Chichi - I always make sure I have a few nice things booked in where I would enjoy a drink or two, should it not work. Ps. Had a look back at the Feb2016 thread, just to check on something, and we were on there together 😊

Afm - my throat is feeling a bit better, so hopefully I won't get ill. Not really anything else to report, may have had a few 'twinges' but nothing significant and could be down to just about anything X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - Ohh was we 😊 Hope it's our time this round . Good luck with testing tomo , I must admit I have the urge to test earlier than I'm wanting !  

Laura - great news congratulations to you ! 

Naledi- glad the pain eased off, congrats on your bfp ! 

Afm- feeling normal and very negative again , I've treated myself to a takeaway . Dh is out Tonite so it's just me and the pooches. 

X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Chichi - Yes, fingers crossed we get another BFP, and sticky ones this time  . I am fully expecting a bfn tomorrow, but just getting the ball rolling 😁 Enjoy your evening X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - I'm excited and nervous for you ! Keep us posted . Ahh me too I'm really hoping !!  

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Toche.. Thanks Hun! I keep checking.. And deffo no soreness lol.. Maybe that will come .. Good luck with your next test! 

Nettya.. Lol we need share in them.. I managed not to test with a brand today and use a sainsburys own brand, still positive.. I also did anther strip cheapy and I have loads and there was the faintest of lines.. In 9dp5dt now spi thought surely it should show properly by now.. Maybe now as this seems..good luck with the chicken pox immunity, in sure you are

Nadeli.. Yay at your BFP.. Congratulations! I haven't made it to OTD yet.. It's Monday! But I've been testing daily since 5dp.. Crazy I know but keeping me sane seeing it's still positive if that makes sense lol

Chichi.. Go easy.. Enjoy your take away and relax as best you can..my OH is home now til Tuesday.. So making three most of being fussed lol.. Spotting has easied as have pains but no idea if it'll be ok or not.. Such a drama all the while.. I'm rubbish at taking my own advice! 

Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - 

Thank you , I'm defo taking it easy ! Ahh totally get where your coming from I'm telling you it will be ok but I know I'd be the same as you are being . lol
You must be spending a small fortune on tests now ? 

Afm - nothing  much to report I am getting cramping but it's nothing crazy .   I hope I get some really good symtoms soon .

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Yay Chichi.. Glad to hear it.. I figured it's a small price to pay for my sanity! Cramping is good.. You're only a few days past transfer.. It's just so hard waiting!

Talking of tests.. Now 10dp5dt..I've just had the same colour as the control line on a FRER! And one of those cheapy strips has now shown and actual line! So much darker than 6dp.. So there is deffo something in there! My plan is to retest on Monday am ahead of going to the hospital and taking it with me, just in case! I think now I can chill out for a few days about it.. Actually feeling a little excited now! Spotting is still there.. Still brown.. Not sure when it's ever gonna stop, after reading the early scan board it might not stop! But deffo making me have a little worry.. Trying hard to ignore it now tho.. Deffo gonna convince them to do a beta test.. Think that will reassure me too, then I suppose I just need to let nature take its course.. Nurse did say the scarring and adhesions I have inside will be causing me some pains.. It's to be expected, I guess I've had such a battle and seconds opinions to get to here I don't trust anything on face value.. But for now I need to just be a little happy xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Dozy - so glad to hear your line is getting stronger, it's reassuring, isn't it. The worry won't stop for a while yet I guess, but for every step, hopefully you'll be able to get a little bit more excited and also enjoy some of the process 😊 I agree that the cost  for hpts is a small price to pay for your sanity at this stage. I always make sure I stock up on a bunch of Internet cheapies but then also do the odd frer and clear blue too, lol.

Afm - 4dp5dt and did my first test this morning. BFN as to be expected, so not feeling bad about it at this stage. If it stays BFN 5 & 6dp5dt, I'll probably start feeling a bit negative though, as got both my previous BFPs at 5dp5dt. 

Have a good day everyone, I'm out for lunch with friends then going camping with DH & DS this evening, so at least next 24h souls pass quickly X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Bella.. Deffo made my mind calm down..I brought some of those single strips.. To be fair yesterday it showed a faint line, today you can see it without squinting and holding it a certain way haha. Do you normally get a positive on those? Or do you buy the actually poas tests? I'm intrigued on the variations.. As I've been showing on clearblue and FRER since day 6 and well today is the only day I can say the strips have shown as such.

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Dozy - the cheap strips tend to be quite weak in the beginning, which is why I use them on a more regular basis, just to see if got a line or not, and then other tests to determine if line getting stronger. So wouldn't worry about weak line. All tests are so different. I think the only way to determine if line is getting stronger is to use the same brand over a period of time. But for now, it sounds like you are on track 😁 

Was 6dp the first day you tested or the first day you got BFP? X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Bella.. You're right! As long as there is a line, right .. I think I was panicked by the strips tho cos they're meant to be more sensitive.. But they're clearly not.. Not for me anyway. First day I tested was 6dp which was a BFP. Tho I was so in shock I didnt believe it. OTD is Monday.. So been checking it's still there lol xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - hope you can try to relax a bit till Monday ( easier said than done ) I'm sure everything will be fine . 

Bella - hoping you get that bfp real soon , I'm getting tempted to test I have to admit. 

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks chichi.. How many days past transfer are you now?xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

4 days .... Think I'm gonna test earlier that normal !!  
I think I'll get some clear blue at the ready


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Just thought I would say hello!

Just had a call from the clinic and am going in today for a 3DT! We had 4 embryos and they say there are 2 clear strong ones so assume they are putting them both back in!

Was a little disappointed that it is not a 5DT like everyone else seems to be having but trying to see the positives! 

Fingers crossed now!


----------



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello everyone 

I had a five day blastocyst transferred on Wednesday.  Test day is the 24th. I'm already doing my own head in, as it's going very slow.  I have also been really poorly with ohss and taking caborgoline to help.  

Good luck to everyone. 

Lots of love


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. Hold out as long as you can it makes you even more crazy as I am finding since I have tested early! 

Dan.. Good luck! I hope your little embie gets snuggled in!

Honey.. OHSS sounds awful.. Hope you're taking it easy! Good luck!

AFM.. I'm mega stressing.. It's like knicker watch.. Deffo heavier than it was but still brown.. My AF was due yesterday I have had a really strong FRER this morning .. Do I go get checked out? I spent 4 days before I took myself to my GP with my ectopic cos I kept telling myself I was gonna be ok.. I didn't know the bleed it pain was that either.. Just assumed it was my AF at the time.. Argh.. Ladies what would you do? My OH thinks I'm mad, he just said, 'well what are they going to do?', I said reassure me or tell me what's happening..xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Dan & Honeylove - welcome! Wishing you a speedy 2 ww with some very good news at the end  

Dozy - bless you, can totally understand that you are stressing, the not knowing is awful! I'm sure everything is absolutely fine but I would also want to know either way, even if there was nothing they could do. If I were you, I would ask to have a beta done. It would still take a couple of days to get results, as they need to do a couple to compare, but at least it might put your mind at rest? It's up to you, whatever makes you feel better, don't worry about what others think. Lots of hugs, hope things settle down for you so you can start to enjoy your bfp. But I still think the fact that line is getting stronger is really positive X X

Afm - I, contriversally, went back to have a look at my test from this morning, to find 2 lines 😳 It's a vague line but definately there. Trying not to think to much into this at this point (yeah, right 😏) as it obviously appeared outside of the recommended reading time, so could be a false positive. Also, even if 'true', my last BFP ended in a chemical, so don't want to get my hopes up too early. But eeek! 😬 My head is spinning X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi  

Dozy - I bet you are stressed I know I would be too , like bella said a beta is a bit of reassurance as I don't think they will scan you this early on . What ever you decide do what's right for you to make you feel better ! 
I'm gonna hold out as much as I can I really am . 

Bella - ekkkk how exciting !!! I'm so tempted but then I tell myself no , I really wanna hold out but I don't no what to do .
Have you any symptoms ? 

Honey - welcome to the madness , hope your feeling better soon. 

Dan - Wishing you all the best , try not to worry about the 3 vs 5 day transfer lots of babies I've seen come from 3dt too .

Afm- I need to sort myself out and have a firm word . Lol 
I have got cramping and my nipples are tingly , I'm scared to think anything at this stage ! Going a little bit crazy   Dh is telling me to chill out . Ha 

X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I was a fool and tested way to early....4dp5dt...but eff my life it's positive OMG!!!


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clara - ahh brill news on your bfp  !   How are you feeling ? 

X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you,I kind of knew. I felt pretty much like I did with my daughter....really cramping like AF was due, grumpy and sweating like mad....x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clara - 

Ekkkk . You must be over the moon ! I'm scared to belive any of my symtoms . X


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I am...I'm. Blown away....xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Clara -Eeek, congrats! What is your
Bfp like, what test did you use and did it come up straight away? I'm pretty certain mine is a bfp too but still worried it will be a chemical like last time, only time will tell X 

Chichi - have had a few twinges but that is it. Not sure if this is just the drugs though, really difficult to tell. 4dp is REALLY  early, I've tested early before but had nothing until day 5dp. I was ok with the thought of getting a BFN today, but if you think this would stress you out, maybe wait a few days? X


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - I'm gonna test Monday , I'm being so misrable I want to put myself out of the misery now . As if I no then I can deal with it sooner . I'm scared but I think I'm a lot weaker as having the m/c the 1st time panic mode is starting to set in. 

What's the most sensitive tests to buy ? 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Bella.. How exciting! Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow!

Clara.. Congratulations! Woop woop great news!

Chichi.. First response early results.. I did that and a clear blue digital with the weeks on it on 6dp5dt and got a BFP on both.. I'd deffo go with the FRER tho. 

AFM.. Just as I psych myself up to ring the hospital the pain eases and the spotting is near non existent! I need Monday to hurry up and get here else I am gonna go mad! I have told OH he needs to eat now and then I'll make a decision whether to call. Can't cope with the idea of being at EPU all night and him being hungry.. Lol xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Bella I did 5 tests...3 cheapies from home bargins. ...(negative) then 1st response and clear blue digital. ...weak but Deffo there 2nd line on FR and 1-2 weeks pregnant with clear blue....I'm a big bag of emotions today but thank you all....xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I will get first response, I can't belive I'm caving but I'm too mental to carry on till Friday . When I told  Dh I was wanting too test sooner (after a huge meltdown to him) he even agrees this is the best way . 

Ahh bless you dozy , sounds like you best to go there otherwise you might regret not putting you mind at ease . Gosh this is so hard isn't it ? 

X


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Naledi Star - Congratulations on your BFP! Great news xx
Bella - are you testing again today? Hope you're having fun camping - you certainly picked a good weekend for it if you're weather is anything like ours.  
Welcome Dan and Honeylove - I hope you're settling into your 2ww's with positivity
Dozy - how are you doing today? 
Chichi - Tingly nipples for the win!!
Clarabell - WOOOOO!  Oh god, now I want to have a go. But 5 TESTS?  LOL

AFM - 4dp5dt now and missed FMU so won't test today. I think I'm going to hold out until Tuesday. Or maybe not. Who knows! Feel like it hasn't worked. My DD has been poorly since Tuesday with a bad cough so we haven't had a full nights sleep since before transfer which I'm sure isn't helping. Just feel shattered. Didn't help that yesterday I was sitting in the bank with DD while hubby sorted some things out and a bloke asked me if I was my DD's gran.  HER GRAN!  FFS.  I'm 44.


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Another BFN for me  

Going to request a review appointment, go on holiday in September then try again in October.....starting to lose hope that it will ever happen!


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Nettya- just on way back from camping, will test again when I get back 😬 Camping has been good thanks, although not slept much, mixture of tent almost blowing away, insomnia due to steroids, sore throat and DS stirring a bit, so knackered. 

jammie - yay, congrats! Did you have two embryos back? Could it be twins ? 😳

FaithHope - so sorry to hear it hasn't worked this time    I know it's hard but try not to lose hope. Maybe a review and trying something new might be a good idea though? How many rounds have you had so far? I only started to have success once I swapped clinics and changed protocol X x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Back home and done took a first response test, BFP 😁 Now just praying the line will continue to get darker this time   X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Faith.. Don't give up hope! I was written off and told my best chance was DE.. Before I'd even tried with my own! So I'm grateful to have got this far.. Always do what you think it right., some time out to relax and work out what that is will be helpful.. Sending you bigs hugs xx

Chichi.. Just do it when you're ready to deal with the result.. Testing early made me a bit physco and neurotic about testing daily.. Half of me with hindsight thinks I would have been better waiting for this weekend, however, easier to say now I don't have to make that decision! How are you feeling today?

Nettya.. People can be so rude at times! Wishing you lots of luck when you do decide test! 

Jammie.. Congratulations! Great news!!

Bella.. Congratulations again! Hope you get the darker line as the week progresses! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM.. I didn't go to EPU last night as I seemed to be much better when I got myself to ring them.. Typical eh.. I wonder how much is my mental state as opposed to what's actually happening to me physically?! We've been for a 3km walk today, and usually I've had bags of energy and want to do much more and walk a lot faster I found myself wanting to sit down as I had lots of cramping, when I got home is also had quite a bit of brown spotting.. Is that normal? Just wish the spotting would go away then I wouldn't have to keep being worried!

Thankfully I am at my clinic tomorrow, where my notepad and list of questions and concerns will come out!xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ladies, can you I join you please?
I am 4dp5dt and struggling to blank out negative feelings at the moment...any tips??

I'll read through and catch up with where you're all up to but good luck to all xxx


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello all

I'm the same, 5dp5dt first donor egg cycle and I stupidly did a clearblue digital this morning that said "not pregnant"   I know it's way too early but when Instagram is full of positive 1-2 weeks I stupidly thought I may get lucky, has anyone had any experience of clearblue digital being negative that then went on to be a positive? Feeling very very low xxx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Jammie - ooh, could be then 🙊 Would you like it to be?

Dozy - thanks! Now the next stage of waiting begins 😏. I would say brown spotting indicates old blood, so hopefully nothing to worry about. I had some bleeding early on with my DS, and everything turned out fine.  Glad you are at your clinic tomorrow,mope they can put your mind at rest.

Charlottots - welcome! I wish I could give you some tips on how to make the 2ww easier, but not sure there are any. The only thing I would recommend is to keep yourself occupied and to do lots of nice things, to make time pass quicker. Try to stay positive, harder said than done, I know. When is your otd? Are you testing early or are you being good?😁 

X x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Hopeandpositivity - 5dp5dt is really very early, and would take implantation to happen at earliest opportunity for test to be positive, so don't give up hope just yet X x


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you so so much, I really wish I hadn't done it!!! It wasn't even fmu xxx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Bella. Congrats on the BFP that's brilliant news x
My clinic told me 27/07 for OTD but I think that's very late for a 5dt on 13/07? I tested early last cycle and regretted not enjoying being PUPO for a bit longer as it was a BFN so this time I'm waiting (if I can!!)

hopeandpositivity you are testing pretty early and clearblue not as sensitive as FRER so I would ignore that result and wait a bit longer x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Hopeandpositivity - I see you are also doing an immune protocol with Intralipids. Just to give you a bit of hope, I had repeated implantation failures, never as much as a sign of a BFP, before I was treated for immunology issues. The last 3 cycles, with steroids and intralipids, I have had 3 BFP's, one resulting in my DS, one chemical, and now this one, so hopefully this will do all the difference to the problems you've been having too   Really wish you the best of luck X X 

Charlottots - my ET was 11th and the OTD is 25th, so same. It's one of the longer ones, not sure why different clincs do it differently? I'm a mega early tester however, far too impatient, so only use OTD as the day I phone the result in X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Charlotto.. Hello welcome.. It's very difficult.. Are you doing anything to relax? Acupuncture.. Reflexology..? If not would recommend some of the relaxation stuff on YouTube and generally online.. Anything to give yourself a break and relax helped me.. My OTD is tomorrow following a 5 day blast on the 6th, so it's 12dp5dt which is the same timescale as your wait.. I think.. It's a long old wait! I caved an did my own test at 6dp5dt. Good luck Hun!

Hope.. I used a first response early test.. I think they're more sensitive than clearblue, tho I both on 6dp5dt.. 5dp is still early and there's lots of ladies that don't show positive for a few more days.. I hope it works out for you Hun  

Bella.. You're right so glad I'm at the clinic tomorrow.. I've been wanting to go since last week.. I rang them as pains and spotting was all new to me on Wednesday.. I've been on and off spotting since, brown thankfully, praying it's all ok.. Can't get excited about my BFP at all.. Need the reassurance it's ok in there.. Not really sure what they'll tell me tomorrow.. Would they even see anything in a scan this early? To know it's in the right place and nothing else is going on would ever good.. Half wondering now if I also have a cyst.. Mind is working overtime! The wait is horrendous whatever stage you're at!

Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry ladies been quiet last day this is a me post! Waaaaaaaaaa I'm scared to belive . 

I've tested on a first response 6dp5dt ( it's not early dection one ) and I have a bfp !! Obv this is my 1st time testing this early it's very faint . Is this what  to expect ?


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Chichi - woohoo! Yeah, totally expected to be mega weak at this point. Remember some dont get a line at all until later. I have tested again this morning, 6dp5dt, with an internet cheapie and line is only just there, proper squinter. Fingers crossed that line will get stronger now   X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. Yay!! So excited for you! Mind was half the darkness of the control line at this point.. And Saturday 10dp5dt just gone is was the same darkness as the control line.. Some ladies told me on other theads in here that their line didn't get any darker and they're heavily pregnant now! So I guess something else that we all differ on.. Still yay .. Such great news!xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you ladies , we can't belive it ! I was up at 3 hard to get back to sleep afterwards ! Hoping it's gonna be a sticky one 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just catching up on the thread sorry I've been quiet . 

Charlotte - Really good your managing to wait , hope it goes quickly for you . Try n keep yourself busy . 

Hopeandpostivity- I think you must be prepared for a negative testing early , so your defo not out yet . Definitely do fmw too . Was told to use first response , maybe get some of those . 

Dozy - how are you doing ? My last bfp I got cramping ALOT . It even woke me up at night , I rem asking about it and was reassured was OK as other ladies on my thread then where saying the same . 

Jammie- congrats on your bfp  

Bella- Glad to see your still getting your bfp , how you feeling ? 

Faith love hope - sorry to hear you got a bfn , I really hope you have the strength to carry on .


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you so much ladies, I have decided to go back to work and sit it out until OTD on Sunday (God will we make it to that!) keep my mind occupied...

This journey is sooo hard xxx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

So, talking about strength of lines, I know everyone is different but as we know, it's difficult not to analyze it. For those of you who tested early and got a really faint line to start, how long before it got darker? Did it just get darker or fluctuate a bit in the beginning, depend on dilution of wee? 

Clara - have you tested again? Is your line getting any stronger yet?

AFM - having just said not to worry about line being weak at this point, I'm going against my own advice. As you know I tested and got a faint BFP at 4dp5dt. Today, 6dp5dt I am still getting a BFP, but just as faint. Since this happened with my last BFP and resulted in a chemical, I'm a bit worried this is what's happening again 😕 Only time will tell I suppose X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - I have no idea , it is so so early ?? I think this is why . Maybe stick to the same brand so easier to compare ? 
I'm  gonna not test again till Friday ( if I can ) I don't wanna stress about it anymore . 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Bella.. I've tested a lot since last Tuesday.. 6dp, 7dp, 8dp, 10dp and 11dp.. And I would say for me, looking at them all..  8dp was a bit darker and the darkest was at 10dp.. All of those were FRER.. I have done two clearblue digital weeks too. One on 6dp that said 1-2 weeks and I've just done one this morning at 12dp and its showings 2-3 weeks! I've been so paranoid cos of the on off spotting and cramping I've need to do something to stop me being anymore crazy! Lol. I'd also say the older ones have deffo naturally faded as time has passed too.. Try not to worry Hun. I'm sure it'll all be good this time!xx

Chichi.. I'm hoping it's nothing but normal.. My appt is not until 215pm, so I have a few hours to kill and praying it'll all be ok!

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I think once you have some reassurance you may relax a little . It's good news your still getting bfp . It's so so hard to not to be crazy . Just try and take each day as it comes as a postive , it's all a bit of a waiting game from now till the 1st scan . 
Keep us posted on how you get on . 

X


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh you are all a bad influence! Did a test yesterday at 4dp5dt and nothing and did one today and swear I've got a squinter 🙏
I'm not calling it a line yet but am feeling hopeful


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nettya-  hehe, I defo think this thread is a bad influence   Yey , to your squinter ! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Nettya.. Woohoo.. Keeping everything crossed that it's your BFP making an early appearance!xx


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

hi everyone
Hope you all well, try to stay positive the ones still on the game. I haven't been so active in this forum even if I have been reading it everyday. As some of you know I start to bleed on day 12 and had a BFN on my ODT. I still have one cycle at NHS and I am trying to get as much as I can for it. I have been reading a lots this days trying to understand why i didn't work. I have see some of you are in immune protocol and I was wondering if someone can give some info. I am not sure if I will be allow to have the tests done in the NHS but thinking maybe is worth it to do it privately before my review app.
I live in London so if anyone could give info re where to do it and aprox prices I will be really grateful.
All the best and lots of baby dust


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, this process turn you into a bit of a paranoid crazy woman. I think it's the lack of control for me 😕 Think I might just test on FR for now as well, so as not to compare different brands.

Dozy - good luck today, let us know how you get on.

Nettya - lol, yeah, never known a thread with so many fellow naughty early testers, but also a lot of early BFP's 😳  Let's hope it's something in the air and that this is it for all of us   

X x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Babyhope - I am on immune protocol. I did 3 rounds of ICSI and 1 FET with NHS hospital (1 funded, rest paying for), all BFN. Then changed to Care and they carried out the Chicago test to investigate if there might be any reason for my good quality embryos failing to implant, and found a couple of things which could contribute. I had an ICSI on an immune protocol (intralipids, steroids and clexane) and got my first ever BFP, resulting in DS. I have since had two FET from same cycle, also immune protocol, both resulting in BFPs, although first one was a chemical and this one is still very early, so we'll see. NHS hospitals do not recognize the immune protocols as not yet classed as evidence based, which is a shame. Not sure if you could do the tests and potential immune treatment private and still go for cyclewith NHS, you could check? Any more questions, let me know. Wishing you all the best X x


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Many thanks bella, I also had good embryos that's why I am thinking about immune testing now. I will discuss this on my next app. Hope this is your lucky one. 
Many thanks


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, sorry I had a flick through as Ive got so much editing to do a 4 shoots booked in....so sorry for the BFNS, sending hugs and strength to you, for the BFPS sending super sticky vibes your way

I've tested morning and evening and my lines are super dark now....clear blue saying 2-3 weeks and even the super cheap ones have a very definite line so I'm. Praying I've sticky freshies  in there....
I'm feeling very bloated and my boobs are aching, which I'm glad about as I had these same symptoms with my daughter....so fingers crossed x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Clara - wow, that's some super strong hormones, you thinking it might be two? Or were the same with daughter this early. Either way, looking promising 😊 X x


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife is now at 7dp5dt. No symptoms of pregnancy at all, apart from general tiredness and some cramps/headaches, which could either indicate she's expecting or about to start her period.


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Bella I tested early with my daughter and got strong lines so possibly just how I am but I am feeling double trouble is on the cards for some reason x


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been active 
Congratulations to all the Bfp and a big hug for the Bfns 
Clarabell- with those dark lines this early, I guess u are in for double trouble. Congratulations  to you
Dozydaisy - how are you and the spotting  thing, congratulations  on  your  continued  bfp and good luck  with  your  appointment  today
Bella- congratulations , you all are naughty  early tester, I would have been like that if DH wasn't hiding all my test kit. More sticky vibes and baby dust to you
Babyhope - how are you, I am glad you are seeking solutions for the next step, I don't  know about immune protocol as this is just my 1st ivf and I am also with NHS.  be kind to yourself  hun
Chichi- dancing for you... congratulations on your Bfp,  I hate this waiting game 
Jammie- congrats  on  your  bfp
Hopeandpositivity- i think you tested very early, just try to wait for your OTD and enjoy been PUPO for now. Sending you stickyvibes
Nettya- wow you tested at 4dp5dt and you are already getting lines, would you be testing  daily
Charlotto - welcome and nice you are waiting for OTD,  enjoy every  moment of PUPO. ..sending you loads of positive  vibes.
Afm- my second hpt is tomorrow and then I get to call the clinic for a scan date. Really tired of waiting, I been busy on Google reading everything, I checked my due date as well....lol, it also felt good to see I am 5 weeks already thanks to Google.  Anyways let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, although I've been reading the forum like a bible for weeks!

I'm going through my first IVF a singleton and currently 5dp5dt - one grade 4AB blastocyst in and one frozen. Worried now as I don't really have any symptoms and dreading taking a test on Friday 22nd July  

Does anyone recommend not doing a hpt and just waiting for a blood test at the clinic?!

X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Touch - very exciting getting your scan date tomorrow! X

Sky dancer- welcome and good luck, sounds like you got a nice little embryo in there! In regards to testing, when and how to do it is such a personal choice. I have always preferred to test early so that I'm prepared for the outcome, but others like remaining pup I for as long as possible and find the hpts, positive or negative, too stressful. In regards to the symptoms, I really wouldn't worry. So many don't get any symptoms until much later. With my DS I didn't really notice any for the first 3 month x


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Bella - I'll see how I feel on Friday and might do a hpt then or leave it until Monday morning before I go to the clinic for a blood test (I've just booked a provisional one in then just in case!). 

It's a strange one with the symptoms - I've had a few bits but have put it down to my body getting over the whole IVF process and I know the progesterone Medication can give similar symptoms to early pregnancy. I think it's the first time in my life that I'm actually desperately waiting to get a little bleed (the right one though - not AF). I've read that not many people get an implantation bleed but I suppose it'd be a bit more reassuring if it popped up in the next few days!! I keep checking!!!!

Can't do much about it all now - just have to go with it and hope for the best but be prepared for the worst!

X


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi all.

It's sounding hugely positive on here alot of BFPs! Congratulations 

I succombe to my own impatience and did the strip tests on 6dp5dt day 7 and this morning day 8
Absolutely nothing on my strip tests..all BFNS. :-( has anyone had experience of this and still ended up with a BFP. I'm feeling really deflated now... :-( especially when others seem to be showing so early on!!

Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Well ladies.. It's official I got my BFP!! I am booked for an early scan on the 8th August.. Wil be just over 7 weeks then. Completely reassured by the spotting and pains etc.. Nurse was absolutely lovely! I'm feeling quite emotional and very excited! Keeping everything crossed that it's sticky and my scan is good news too.. Who would have through I'd be here .. Keep believing ladies.. Don't give up hope and don't go against what your gut tells you. I've had second opinions, hit set backs and delays, but here I am.. Pinch me now someone! 

Babyhope.. I hope you get all the info you need.. I haven't had to go down that route, but as I live in Coventry, the CRM here do research though Prof Quenby into NK cells.. I'm sure there is lots on the immune thread. Hope the lovely ladies on this site can help you find out what you need to know xx

Jammie.. Thanks for your reassurance, it deffo helped! My mother in law to be keeps telling me there's twins in my OHs family.. Kinda scary! Lol 

Clara.. Yay at super dooper dark line! Fantastic news!

Rothbard.. Good luck to you and your wife! 

Toche.. Thanks for your kind words! Good luck for tomorrow, do they book you an early scan after you ring them tomorrow? 

Skydancer.. I had a single blast 4AB transferred, to be fair up until yesterday 11dp5dt my boobs were fine then my armpits started to hurt! I had cramping all over after a few days, then I've had spotting on and off since 7dp..kind of worrying to see that, as kept thinking it was going to turn into my AF. I did a FRER test on 6dp and got a BFP.. Wasn't til 10dp that it was nice and dark. Some ladies don't get a darker result and have healthy pregnancies and babies at the end.. Whenever you test just make sure you're ready to deal with the result either way! Good luck  

Elle.. The strips are rubbish in my opinion, they didn't show for me until around 9dp, yet FRER and clearblue digital weeks showed at 6dp.. Personally I'd recommend if you're going to get early do it with first response. Don't give up hope! Good luck


----------



## pandm17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey everyone

We are 7dp5dt and haven't tested, I can't tell if I'm just bloated from the medication or egg collection. I'm getting pains around my naval and lower abdomen and am so hot. But I would go like this when af is due. We don't want to test until day before beta which is Friday. My heads just all over the place wondering but definitely in a good place.

Congrats and good luck to everyone here.


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I am 2dp3dt and I'm looking for some success stories. I am 25 and it's my first time doing IVF and I had 2, grade 2 embryos transferred on day 3.

When will I likely to feel twinges? I am driving myself crazy over thinking things!

Thanks


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey 

Dan- it's really difficult knowing what symtoms are pregancy related I find! As the progestrone can definitely play part in them . Hoping your wait goes quickly for you !

Pandm- it's great your in a good place , try and keep postive . It's hard as the af symtoms can also be pregnacy symtoms . Wishing you all the best for testing . 

Dozy - lovely to see you being postive and reaching a milestone ! Keep going your doing great . Great news on the scan date , how very exciting ! 

Elle - hang in there , try FR tests as the others have mentioned . 

Touch- Good luck on your scan tomo , keep us updated . 

Afm - I'm feeling really tired , boobs don't feel anything today . One thing I'm noticing is my skin is really bad ? Looking forward to getting to Friday when I'm gonna test again . 

X


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,
Dozydaisy - yippee,  now you can relax and enjoy yourself. Yes they would book me tomorrow if the 2nd test comes out positive, so I am hoping the scan might be the end of the month but for now it's all about you, make sure you give yourself a treat.
Chichi- i also noticed that my boobs are heavier and big. I went shopping and I came back exhausted
Dan- welcome and all I can say is enjoy been PUPO and most people don't really have symptoms, so stay calm and positive  even when you have none. Congratulations  on been PUPO 
ElleOx - it's till too early, so don't feel bad. Just try to wait for your OTD and fingers crossed  it would  turn around for you
Skydancer - welcome and good luck 
Pandm - stay positive and they might be good symptoms. .sending baby dust your way
Bella very exciting, at least that way I would know we are moving forward


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Touch- sorry I misread your post . I thought you was having a scan . Good luck for bloods , my clinic don't do them but if I get that far I wish to have . 
Yes I'm feeling really tired at the moment , hope it's a good sign .
X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Dozy - that's great news, you must feel so relived. Now try to enjoy it, you deserve it 😊

Elle - I would agree the strips can be quite unpredictable, Deffo use First Response for early testing. I tested with FR yesterday and got a line (5dp5dt) but this morning tested with cheapie strip and line was hardly there at all. Had I not had a line yesterday, I would not have noticed it.

Dan & pandem -welcome and good luck! Symptom spotting is a difficult one, and I have never found it particularly reliable, have had no symptom and bfp and symptoms and bfn. Mostly, I never really notice many symptoms at all. 

Afm - after a bit of a panic this morning, where my test came out very weak, I went on a hunt for some more FR tests and did another one this afternoon. This came out a bit darker, but still not feeling too confident, so will keep testing with FR every day to see if line improves. Fingers crossed   X x


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Chichi it's ok,  are you with NHS? It's not a blood test that I am doing its another hpt and I don't know why they want me to do it twice before I get a scan and it's NHS,  I wish I can get a blood test as well. It's that how your clinic works


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a stronger line this morning girls! I'm coming round to this early testing mlarkey😀
More later when I can catch up with everyone properly, stay cool in this mad heat xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Touch- yes I am, oh is it ive never herd that before . Good luck!! 

Nettya - great news it's getting stronger ! 

Afm- One thing I'm noticing is I can't stop peeing ! Ive done another test , who was I kidding ! Ha ... It's a FR I'd say the line strength is slightly more than yesterday ( I guess I was wanting more a bit ) I've got Dh to check he said its stronger .   I need to relax but I can't . 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Pandm.. Good luck with OTD! Not long to go now at all 

Dan.. It's really hard to be patient and to not think every last thing is something wrong.. I did my own head in during my 2ww.. Still am to a point! Lol. Good luck!

Chichi.. Thanks! I need to try and relax now!! Yay at darker line.. When is your OTD? I can't remb

Toche.. Thanks loads! Fingers crossed for you today and hope you get a scan date soon! My clinic do one at 7+ weeks as more chance of seeing a healthy heartbeat apparently tho I hear you can sometimes see this at week 6

Bella.. Thanks.. I'll try.. Yay at darker test.. When is your OTD?

Nettya.. Woohoo.. Great news! 

Ladies remb, some ladies don't get darker test lines and they have healthy pregnancies and babies.. Don't worry too much.. I'm a fine one to talk eh..xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - My OTD is Sunday . I'll test again Friday with a clearblue , I've even taken a picture of it on my phone I've just been studying it . Defo darker , my god I'm crazy . Never have I got so into looking at a piece of plastic for so long before .  
This heat isn't good , I must buy a fan today . Glad your doing ok! I still have this slight on and off stuffy nose I wonder if it's hayfever or my immune system is down? Can this happen when your ttc? 

X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Dozy - my OTD is Monday. I have also got a clearblue left from last time, think I might save this for a test day treat 😜 I'm hoping that leaving it until then will reward me with a 2-3 week message.

Nettya - good stuff, that is reassuring. Have a lovely day with that knowledge in the bag 😊

Chichi - but of course, it becomes addictive, doesn't it 😁 Glad to hear your line is increasing as well.

Touch - good luck today! My clinic don't do blood tests as standard anymore either.

Everyone else, hope you are all doing ok and the 2ww are not sending you too doolally 😳 Have a lovely sunny day, keep cool and hydrated 😎

Afm - did another FR his morning. Line is no stronger then yesterday's FR, maybe even slightly weaker, but trying not to worry too much as the wee I used yesterday was really dark as was dehydrated, so hoping this is the reason 😕 X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella -

It defo does , I'm not doing no more now till Friday . I couldent resist as it was in the house , I got tempted too much . 
Hope your not worrying to much , it's never ending this is it! I feel all I do is worry about things. 

X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Jammie - wow, that's high! Good strong little babba snuggling in there 😊 X x


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,  
I finally  did another hpt and it's still bfp, am so relieved  and I got a scan date for 8th of august, Dozydaisy  we both have same day appointment 
Jammie - wow..that is so good. The nurse I spoke to today said there has been loads of bfps and she doesn't know what's In the air lol
Chichi- welcome  to  my world of studying test kit, I guess we should open a school....lol, anyways  I have  been peeing for united kingdom since 4dp5dt  and DH said I would flood England very soon with my pee.  More congratulations  on your thicker lines 
Bella- don't worry it would get darker 
Nettya- good news they are getting stronger 
Hope everyone  else  is doing great, have a lovely day ladies ....xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey ladies.. Hope you're enjoying the sunshine.. I was glad to be in the office today in the aircon! 

Chichi.. Yay on your darker line.. Do you have to go took your clinic or just ring your hpt result in on Sunday? Not sure on the stuffy nose thing

Bella.. Lol @ your reward! I felt much the same when I saw 2-3 weeks on OTD .. I know exactly how you feel Hun. 

Jammie.. Great results! Wish I could get a beta test.. My clinic don't do them as standard and I couldn't convince them to.. Almost want to go private but not sure where to begin

Toche.. Yay.. Exciting times! What time is your appt? Mines not til 215pm! Not only a 3 week wait but also half the day too lol

AFM.. Been checking out where I could go for private scan locally.. Trying to work out if it's worth it tho xx


----------



## ElleOx (Jun 24, 2016)

Just wanted to say thank you everyone for relaxing me after getting a series of BFNs on the test strips. I followed advice and took a clear blue test today 9dp5dt and low and behold 'pregnant 2-3weeks' written clear as day.
Gotta call the clinic Sunday to give my official results..then what happens? This is my first cycle of IVF and first transfer so I'm anxious about what happens when.../next?

Good vibes going out to all the 2WW  ladies.  Just reading your experiences helps me get to grips with everything and feel comforted In this time of utter madness. xxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Wooohooo Elle! Those cheapo strips should be binned! Tho I suspect if you do what I have done with them, and use them now they will probably work.. Bloody things eh! I'm int he same boat as you, first IVF cycle.. My clinic got me to do a wee sample and did a test on Monday, then booked me in for an early scan 3 weeks later. I think whenever your OTD is they'll book you an early scan in 2/3 weeks later. Some do it at 6 weeks, some 7, apparently from 7 should be able to see heartbeat properly whereas 6 weeks can be a bit hit n miss if it's there xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great news Elle !!   Your clinic should book you in for a scan when your around 7 weeks . 

Dozy - I will call in Monday to give result of hpt , hopefully I'll still be pregnant then 🙏🏻 . My clinic don't do betas but if I get that far I will pay private for them as after my mc I'm a little worried . I found a place online myultrababy they have clinics all over its £100 for two bloods over the space of two days . 

Touch - great news on your scan date !! 

Hope everyone else doing ok, 2ww is so hard .

X


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Good news ElleOx,  nice to get that 2-3 weeks on clearblue, it just gives you hope 
Dozydaisy - mine is 3.20pm a whole 3 weeks and half day...lol, another wait begins. Please when you find a private  scan let me know, really tired of waiting game. I am even thinking of playing a prank on them lol. Have you ever tried using fertility friends ivf due date calculator, it tells you what stage you are and it could keep you busy for a while.
Chichi- hope you are doing great today,  I will definitely  check that  myultrababy . Thanks for the link


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. Course you still will be! Keep being positive! They seem to be London based tho. I'm in Coventry.. So if anyone knows anywhere in my neck of woods that's great. Would you have an early scan? I'm not sure if it's worth it or not and my OH is away now with work until the weekend after next which is only a week before I'm booked in.. And I think he'd kill me if I went without him! Argh.. What to do eh 

Toche.. Yea I've used the calculator.


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy -I'm just so scared to get too excited at this stage   hoping it's gonna be ok! Oh I thought they had a few places around U.K.  Google it I'm sure there must be somewhere around your way that will do ! 

I think the blood test would put me in a little bit of piece of mind , I prob would wait for a scan as I think if my bloods come back ok it would give me a little peace till the scan so waiting the 3 weeks would be ok. Although I'm sure I'll still be worrying  

The 7 week scan you will see a little bean  with a tiny little flicker. 

X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. I know what you mean.. whole thing is hard to enjoy cos of being fearful of the worst! My mum keeps telling me relax and enjoy it, I don't feel like everything's ok and I can't but help but worry and feel as if it's all gonna go wrong xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I think it's because we go through such ALOT to even get here . I think we all get attached to our embies early on . I wonder if a normal pregancy would be like this, most people just wait till the 12 weeks ? 

We've just gotta be strong and stick it out . I'm sure it's gonna be just fine    Xxx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Elle - that's great news! Gives me a little bit of hope as feeling quite negative about my weak tests at the moment.

Dozi & Chichi - it is so difficult to relax, even after that positive test at the scan, you just wait for something to go wrong. With my DS, I ended up paying for a private scan between the 7week and 12 week scan, as was just so worried I wasn't feeling any different. It did give me a bit of peace of mind. I'm in Sheffield and I also remember seeing places in Manchester and Leeds, so sure there will be something near Coventry if you decide you want to go ahead Dozy.

Afm - starting to feel a bit dishearten as I feel things are going the same way as my last BFP 😕 Will see what test says in the morning but if no stronger tomorrow, I think I'm probably out again X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. You're right.. We have so much focus on this because of the journey it's only natural to worry as non of us would have wanted to be going down this route.. I spoke to someone new in my team today who works out of another site and got asked the dreaded do you have children question.. To then have to listen to ten minutes on how wonderful hers are and how they have lots of things planned for the summer holidays.. If only ppl knew.. It's so difficult to be genuinely happy at times!

Bella.. Do not! I repeat do not give up hope.. You tested sooo early give your body chance to catch up with your head.. It will be ok.. You have to believe to keep going! When are you 10dp?xx


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Dozydaisy I am in luton, and my due date should be March 20th God willing.
Chichi you are so right, I think we are so attached to the embies and the difficult journey of getting to this point.  If only people knew what we are going thru. I had a lady like that at work and anytime we chat all she talks about is her baby. 
Bella you are not out yet, please stay strong hun and I know it's not easy but try to wait for your OTD. You are a strong woman so please stay strong


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies once you have passed your OTD and have your BFP please move onto the baby dust area where you can chat freely about scan etc. Any pregnancy chat will be removed from this area. 

Thanks

Sharry xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I'll try! Hopefully I'll see you over at the baby dust area.

Dozy - am 10pd on Friday X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Bella.. I'd see what Thursday/Friday brings.. not everyone's lines get darker! Keeping everything crossed for you!xx

I'll still check in on you guys to see how things are going.. Best toddle off to the early scan board.. Toche.. See you there.. It's hard to leave you lot when you've been there for me.. Hope and pray you move across too!


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Just catching up with you all,
I can't imagine how people who conceive naturally have to wait from their test to the 12 week scan - in some respects we're really lucky to get the benefit of the early scan!

Chichi - my skin is terrible!  I think it's got to be all the meds. I've had a stuffy nose in the past, I think all the extra oestrogen can do that to you.
Toche - Yay to your continued BFP!
Dozy - brilliant news! Now will you step away from the pee sticks??  I really wouldn't bother with a scan earlier than the 7 week one.  You really can't see much and it only brings worry if it's inconclusive which it very often can be that early.  Wait until the heartbeat is ready - you'll feel much better. I know it's hard but maybe just keep doing a CB Digital every week to see the weeks go up if that makes you feel better.  Hopefully see you on the early scan board soon (I'll jump across on OTD if things are still good here)
Bella - hope the line looks good in the morning for you! 
Jammie - congrats on your blood test! I don't know anything about what the levels are meant to be but it sounds like a nice number 
Elle - that's brilliant! Just goes to show it's all in the quality of the tests. As everyone else has said once you call in your BFP the clinic will either do bloods (mine offer but don't insist) and then they'll book you in for a viability scan at around 6/7 weeks to check for a heartbeat.  After that, you're on your own with midwife care and 'regularly pregnant!'

AFM - still reeling from this mornings test and am looking forward to testing again tomorrow!  Am going to do FRERs until Friday and then do a CB digital and then stop until Mon morning when I have to call it in to the clinic.  Totally addictive!! I've never been in a 2ww group like this one with early testing - and this is my 7th cycle!


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - hope to see you over on that thread real soon 🙏🏻

Bella - It really is so hard to relax, im the worse ! hoping your test gets darker for you tomorrow 😊

Nettya - hehe we have all been very naughty on this thread ! I'm not testing till Friday , I haven't any tests to do so . Hoping I don't regret not doing a test ( prob gonna be on edge tomo ) . 
I have such bad ache right now, yes I think it must be ? I was on the long protocol so wondering if that's why .

xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Another day, another test, still weak, possibly weaker then yesterday 😔 I give up! wish I would have spent my money one a couple of lovely holidays and copious amount of alcohol instead 😒


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Chichi - you were sensible not to buy them!
Bella - it's still positive, Don't give up hope yet hun. All babies are different x

Still positive here too


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nettya- I'm regretting not having any here !  Yey to your postive .

Bella- oh hang in there , maybe wait now till OTD ?  

Afm - feeling on edge that I haven't tested today , I woke up with a bad nightmear . Feeling really anxious! 
X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Chichi - no more testing until OTD (25/7)?   Chance would be a good thing 😊 I prefer being prepared anyway, which is why I test early in the first case. Hope your anxious feeling goes and you manage to have a nice few days before you test again X X

Nettya - yeah, I know there is still a chance, but I was in exactly the same position in March and the outcome wasn't good, so it's difficult not to worry. I'm preparing for the worst but hope for the best. Good to hear you are still getting positive 😊 X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Lol I'm gonna buy some later !! Oppppsssss I need those tests my OTD is Sunday when's yours ? I'm
8dp5dt . 

X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Chichi - also 8do5dt, otd Monday x


----------



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

Good morning ladies 😄😄😄😄

It's amazing all the BFP's goingg on in this thread.  Are you all at the same clinic or all over the country...??


Well, I could not wait any longer. I'm so impatient and terrible at waiting for anything. So tested this morning. My actual test day is Sunday the 24th and I am 7dp5dt so wasn't sure it would work BUT I got a line. 😄😄😄🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 a very faint line but it's definitely a line. I can't quite believe it, or if I should. What do I do now serial testers.......?? Still wait for Sunday then test again Don't want to get too carried away just yet. 

Loads of love yo everyone xxxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats Honeylove!! I'm not addicted to doing them everyday so see the line get darker. I'll stop on Friday I think.


----------



## lolly1121 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey ladies we are 6 days past a 5 day transfer and got a negative on last cycle we got a positive on day 4. Feel really worked up. 😢

Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Honey love - great news !! I'm no professional I'm new to testing early . I have done the last two days , but not today . 
I wish to continue testing tho as I feel on edge . X 

Lolly - could be a late implanter, it's  not over till OTD , are you using FR? 

X


----------



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I'm yet to have IVF yet, all my blood tests and internal ultrasounds are normal as is hubbys sperm. I'm due to have an HSG on 11th August to check my Fallopian tubes.

Today I'm on day 25 of my cycle (my period usually appears on 28, I'm regular as clock work lol!) however I've been to the loo this afternoon and notice and small amount of pinkish brownish discharge could this be implantation bleeding? With my period I usually suffer with terrible period pains but today I've had nothing. Saying that this discharge isn't like blood it's much more mucusey? I'm guessing if I did a test it would be negative because I'm not due on for another 3 days.

Other than this discharge I've had no other symptoms.

Any help or advice would be appreciate.

Thanks ladies!

xxx


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone! I have been reading these forums obsessively over the last year or so and decided it was time I joined in. I'm having IVF with PGD to prevent a genetic disease being passed onto our children. Along the way we found out that DH has poor sperm count, form and motility so if we were to attempt the au naturel way the chances would be very slim. Just had our first FET and I am now 7DP5DT. I said I absolutely wasn't going to do an early test but I caved today and it was negative  . Do you think it could be too early to pick up the HCG? i used the clear blue digital test. Has anyone had a negative at this stage that has resulted in BFP? I've been so calm along the whole process but this wait has driven me insane.


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you, as my clinic pages are a bit quiet at the moment. 

I'm 7dp5dt. I'm testing out the Pregnyl, so at the moment the positive pee sticks just mean the HCG booster shots are still there, and perhaps a tiny amount of the trigger shot is left. 

If my calculations are right, and assuming BFP, my own HCG should start showing up Friday or Saturday. Today's test was only slightly lighter than Monday's (as opposed to half as light), so I am hopeful that's already happening. This is my first time testing out the HCG from stims, and also my first time with HCG booster shots.

No big symptoms so far, just a few twinges and my OH commented I am eating a lot more. I'm also visiting the loo more, but that's probably because the clinic suggested drinking lots of water.


----------



## icklenin (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm completely new to this and I had tried to avoid joining any forums because I knew I would end up doing nothing else besides reading posts! I'm 10dp3dt and ODT is sunday.  I have no idea which way it will go. I'm snoozing a lot but putting that down to the progesterone. I'm actually eating less than usual but that may be partly due to the hot weather and partly because my hormones are being controlled a bit instead of being left to their own devices as I have PCOS. Is anyone else due to test at the weekend?


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi icklenin ... my test day is also Sunday!    I've had some mild cramps (less than period pains) around day 3 and 4 after transfer and also have some on and off acid reflux but apart from that I feel completely normal. I'm putting those things down to the Progesterone. 

I had a frozen transfer and no HCG trigger shot. Does anyone know why that is? On all of the forums it seems that everyone has a HCG trigger . . . .


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

sharethebabydust said:


> ...I had a frozen transfer and no HCG trigger shot. Does anyone know why that is? On all of the forums it seems that everyone has a HCG trigger . . . .


The trigger shot is to trigger the final push of egg maturation in preparation for egg collection. If you were transferring frozen embies, you didn't need to trigger anything. 

Some of us ladies have HCG booster shots, regardless of whether it's a fresh or frozen cycle. The idea is to help with implantation. This is a far lower dose than the trigger shot. For example my trigger shot was 10,000 units of Pregnyl, but the boosters were 1,500 units each.


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybebaybee .... thanks for this   I remember the HCG before egg collection. 

So perhaps on my second go I could opt to have a HCG booster shot to help increase the chances of implantation? I wonder why don't they just do this with all transfers . . .


----------



## icklenin (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Sharethebabydust glad theres someone at the same stage as I am 
I had a short protocol fresh cycle. We had 9 eggs but only 1 fertilised so there's no pressure on our little embie! We were disappointed we had none to freeze but as I keep getting told it only takes one. I had around an hour of quite severe pain during the night about 3 days after transfer but only minor twinges since. I'm hoping it was implantation. I've tried to keep a neutral view and done ok so far but I think these last few days might just send me loopy!


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all
I had my beta hcg yesterday which was only 21 at 12dpt. Its not looking hopeful as the result is lower than last time. Going back in tomorrow for another test to see whats happening. Lots of twinges and pains in my lower back which are driving me mad in this heat. Did a clearablue this morning which is positive but Im just going to stick to the beta hcg tests now and wait for the numbers to reveal themselves or not!!
  
To everyone waiting to test - hang in there. Its definitely can be done.  I am so impatient about everything in life but my hubby cannot believe how I have waited last time and this time for the beta hcg test to be done and not tested early. I have no will power normally but I have found its actually kept me more relaxed by not testing. We are all so different but this was the best way for me to deal with the 2ww.


----------



## lolly1121 (Apr 28, 2011)

My surro tested with a first response test but not the early results one. I'm hoping it was just too early. We are going to wait until Friday an test again. The 2ww is so hard 😕 Xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

hang in there lolly. I can't imagine what the 2ww is like for you. It must be really hard. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Icklenin ..... I have been exactly the same! I have been really calm about the whole thing and the last couple of days I've gone into overdrive, it's all I can think about. I caved and did a HPT today and it was negative, I'm clinging onto hope that as I'm only 7dp5dt it may be a little early and also it was a pee after a lot of water! Either way, I feel more prepared for bad news after seeing the negative HPT today. Like you said it only takes one to stick! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Hi Blossomberni ... Congrats on your positive! As this is my first FET I don't know an awful lot about Beta numbers. I know some private clinics will do HCG bloods but I don't think the NHS does this? Well they aren't with me anyway   Do you have a home testing kit for HCG numbers?


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Sharethebabydust - This is only second time for me but from what I understand 7dpt can be early depending on when you implanted so don't let it get you down. I have done some investigating on the hcg tests and home kits don't seem to give you a quantitative result unless its done with blood (beta). You can do these privately by mail with clinics (finger prick blood sample)or with a private clinic by appointment. We are private and I pay for them (1st one included in package). They cost me 50quid each time and last time I had 3, then my numbers decreased and then I miscarried at 5 weeks. I travel 90 mins each way into central London to do my hcg. 
Is your NHS using a private clinic for your treatment, maybe you could pay separately to have a beta hcg blood test if you really want one? 
Fingers crossed for you whilst waiting.


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Blossomberni - I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I also travel about the same time into central London to Guys hospital. I've thought about paying privately for them if we get that far but at the same time I sort of think what will be will be... If something's going to go wrong it will go wrong regardless of whether I am tracking the HCG levels or not. But I do completely understand why some like to keep a close eye on things.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

hi sharethebabydust - totally agree with you. Its the best attitude to have. Tracking the levels is not going to change anything. Im praying for it not to be to hot tomorrow when I go to the clinic. I love being in London as I grew up there but I hate being on the tube in this heat. Got an early appointment so should be able to avoid the worst of the heat again as I did yesterday and be on train back out of London by 9.30am.


----------



## VT mom (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello ladies,

I have been reading this thread for the past week or so and even though I hadn't  posted yet reading about all your success stories gave me so much support. Congratulations everyone on your BFP! 

I am now 9dp5dt. I did a HPT yesterday and to my surprise I got a BFP. I am thinking of testing again tomorrow morning. My OTD is Monday and even after seeing the faint line I am still so nervous about testing again. The 2ww has been so exhausting emotionally.

Fingers crossed for anyone who is waiting for their OTD!


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Morning guys!

Wow, it was busy on here yesterday, lots of newcomers, welcome and good luck!

AFM - just come on to say I'm out   my FR this morning, with VERY concentrated urin is very weak now, and nothing on cheapie test, so looks like another chemical for me. Gutted obviously, not quite sure what to do next. Got another 3 in the freezer but not sure if I want to throw any more money at this, or if we should just call it a day. Either way, will be taking a bit of a break as need to raise some more funds if we Do decide to try again.

Chichi, Clara, doze, nettya and everyone else who's offered me support, thanks and wishing you all the best with your BFPs  Hope you all get to your scans and then have a very happy healthy pregnancy!

X x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh Bella - I'm so sorry, I came on here looking for good news from you this morning :-(
I know we have similar histories so I wanted to share this with you - the cycle that resulted in my DD and my current (early, hopefull sticky) BFP used a product called Embtyogen which is meant to increase the chances of success with recurrent miscarriage / implantation failures. I swear this was the answer to my problems.
Here's a link to more info about it - it might be worth talking to your clinic about it? It would have to be with a fresh cycle - http://www.cyprusivfcentre.com/embryogen-lighting-the-way-for-embryos/

Huge hugs xxx

/links


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bella - I'm so sorry , I'm gutted for you.  Was really hoping ! I hope you decide to cycle again , I wish you all the best. 
You've been a great help on the 2ww , defo converted me to early testing !  
Take care


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Really sorry Bella   I hope you're doing ok. Look after yourself. A break sounds good either way and fab that you have 3 in the freezer, so there are options if and when you're ready. I hope it works out for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well. X


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

so sorry Bella - Wishing you every success in the future whatever you decide to do.


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just a question what days do you count post transfer, I've been Counting day 1 as ET is that right ?


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not sure about others, but I was told day 1 is the day _after_ transfer. It was explained to me that it's like your birthday. You're not 1 on the day you're born (except in certain cultures), you're 1 after a year.

Similarly, an embryo is not "day 1" on the day the egg is collected. It needs 24 hours to divide and then it's 1 day old.


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Maybebaybee- ok thank you , looks like I've been testing even sooner than i thought !!! Opppps.
So I'm 8dp5dt , still have to get to OTD which is Sunday . 

X


----------



## icklenin (Jul 19, 2016)

OTD Sunday and it seems so far away - I won't be testing early because i'm finding it easier emotionally to stick with the schedule. It doesn't stop me feeling impatient though! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi ladies.. 

So sorry Bella... Big hugs! Take some time Hun.. Make sure you're ready for the next choice you make.. Be kind to yourself xxx

Chichi.. Deffo was told day after transfer is day one

Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks dozy ! I have been testing from 5dp5dt I have 1-2 weeks on clearblue today 8dp5dt , hoping it's still right ? So paranoid ! I have 3 tests to get me through till Sunday!!  
How are you ? 
X


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Chichi.. All sounds good! Lol @ daily tests.. You have gotten worse than i was! Im just keeping my head down and trying to not think about anything.. Symptoms seem OK.. Aches and pains but nothing alarming!xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - I'm addicted like you was, ha ! I tried to be good , didn't work !  

Ahh glad your doing ok , hope to join you on the other thread real soon 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻
X


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

I had another beta hcg today and was pleasantly surprised that it has gone up from 21 2 days ago to 89 11dpt. Low number but increasing at the right percentage so next step is going to be an early pregnancy scan on 3rd August. 
So, onto the next round of waiting which is a new experience for me.

Good luck everyone who is still waiting


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Blossom, that's good to hear. As long as the numbers are going up, that's the right direction!

AFM, having a bit of a wobble tonight. After almost no symptoms so far except for a few twinges, I've had about an hour of really intense AF-style cramps, different from the twinges. Of course now I'm going to be on knicker-watch and counting the hours until the next hpt, in desperate hopes both lines are still there! Tomorrow is 9dp5dt, and the booster shot should be mostly out of my system. Please, please let the lines continue and give me my take-home baby!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Gosh it's been busy here. I'm so saddened to read some of the posts and so thrilled to read others....it's such a crazy journey we all take  

AFM well today is real test day. So happy to see FRHPT  showed the 2nd line instantly. I'm. Booked for a scan 11th Aug so praying my little squidgies  stick in there...

Xxx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great news clarabell !! 

Blossom - great the numbers are increasing , hope your feeling ok! 

Maybebaybee- we are the same dates, I'm feeling anxious too! Hope the pains ease off a little . Preg symtoms are sometimes Af like from what I've read . 

Good luck to everyone testing who hasn't yet ! 

X


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello....can I jump on board! I'm 3dp5dt. 


Just curious to know how much people are resting?!... I've been doing very little since ET, just relaxing around the house and garden, but the next 2 days are quite busy for me, I'm worried about doing too much.
Hope you are all well!
Great news clarabell


Xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hey Cookie,  thank you. 
I've been keeping to my normal activities ad I was told it helps keep the book flowing x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounding good Clarabelle. Best Wishes

Cookie - same advice given to me as Clarabelle and I have followed it. Stick to normal activities as much as possible. I have had a nap here and there though as I have experienced sudden tiredness out of nowhere!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Same here as clarabelle and blossom in terms of activities. Normal activity, but not lifting heavy things and no running.

How are all our early testers doing?   

AFM - 9dp5dt and both lines are still there. I can't tell any difference between Wed, Thurs, and Fri if I am honest. Maybe Friday is a tiny bit lighter, but it wasn't as concentrated urine as the previous two days. The AF-style cramping lasted about an hour last night and then went away. I'm back to occasional twinges and feeling like I have a UTI and peeing all the time. And eating. Lots of eating.

I feel like I'm either building up to the biggest joy or the biggest disappointment. I still haven't scheduled the actual blood test for Monday, so I'd best get on that!


----------



## englishroze (May 2, 2016)

Hi.
I'm 6dp5dt,  due to test 27th July.  I've been feeling quite frisky the past few days, but was scared to do anything incase it decreased chances of Bfp. Last night I has quite a raunchy dream, went to the loo and then back to sleep. 
This morning when I went there was blood in the bowl and red blood when I wiped. No new blood since.
called clinic who said it's not a great sign, but unless it develops into a full Mp then it's not over.

I understand that some ladies have pink/brown discharge due to implantation - but has anyone else had the same issue as me? Positive or negative, anything to dampen the turmoil I'm in now!

Many thanks.


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Maybebaby. ..I'm now day 10 and today I tested with the extreme cheapo  stick....the line was as dark as the test line so I'm feeling very hopeful as they've always been weaker than FR etc.....I've decided not to do blood tests, keep using hpt and just wait for a scan and enjoy being pregnant....last time I was a nervous wreck the whole 9 months....my cramping has eased now but sickness has kicked in....with my daughter I lost 3 stone due to really bad sickness that I needed to be medicated for so I'm taking this as a good sign....I've two pulling pains either side of my stomach down to my pelvis which comes and gos but other than being tired a lot I actually feel really healthy....went to weight watchers today and stayed the same which I'm. Shocked at because I've practically ate my weight in junk haha x


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

What a lovely idea, clarabell. Sounds like a very relaxed, non-stressful way to handle it.   Unfortunately for me, I'm on the continent so no fab NHS to let me do as I wish. I need the blood test to prove I'm pregnant before insurance will start covering costs.


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I've no NHS help either...all self funded so doing war I want haha x


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Hi all, 

Good luck to everyone on here!

Not really been on here much as I've been trying to keep myself busy. Am 6dp3dt and nearly going crazy but back to work on Monday so might keep my mind off things.
Been having some symptoms including tiredness, very sore, veiny boobs, cramps in tummy, constipated, nausea. Hoping these are all good signs and not just the progesterone! they told us not to test until 30th but so tempted to do it Wednesday but then again don't want to be in work if its bad news!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

english rose I'm terrified to have sexual stuff happen. ...keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all I'm driving myself slowly insane  , in wonder if any of you are able to offer some reassurance?

My OTD is tomorrow (gulp!) I've been testing since 6dp5dt and got a BFP on a clearblue digital on Tuesday 1-2 weeks, tested every day with FR and CB (cost me a fortune how silly am I?) FRER is showing a line right away although not as dark as the control line, I though this would have gone darker as the week has gone up but it has more or less stayed the same, also my CB started to show pregnant then wait a while before the number of weeks, this morning it took quite a while and then said pregnant 1-2 weeks right away, is my HCG getting weaker? And at 11dp5dt shouldn't I be at 2-3 weeks by now 

Any reassurance would really be appreciated,


Thanks all

Xxxxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Hopeandpositivity - I think it should be another week before CB digi shows 2-3
A friend never moved off 1-2 weeks on it and her DD is now 2 so don't read too much into the weeks indicator. It's nice if it happens but not necessarily the end of the world if it doesn't. These tests are both a blessing and a curse!


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

I know!!! I think I need to stop obsessing, enjoy my BFP and wait it out,,it's so hard when you have had a few early mc though, yes CB need shooting but bringing out the conception indicator, do they know the worry and panic it causes??

Xxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

I know exactly where you are coming from with previous MCs. I had 3 and won't be out of the woods until after my second early scan at 9 weeks. It's such a far cry from the over excited blind optimism I had after my first BFP! Every stage now is just one step closer to hope turning into reality again.  Good luck with OTD and then onto the next wait!


----------



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello everyone. Just a quick question. I have been getting bfp's every morning since starting testing  - YAYY. My tww is over tomorrow however I am away with the family and wanted to know if it was ok to go swimming.  I might be being overly precious but don't want to risk anythingand I can't get hold of anyone at my clinic to ask.  I am sure it would be fine,  but wondered if you ladies have been given advice on this ....??

Lots of love xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I have this very same question....x


----------



## icklenin (Jul 19, 2016)

OTD tomorrow, I know there are others at the same stage. I've not been testing early so have absolutely no idea what the outcome will be, wondering if my symptoms are from being PG or side effects from the progesterone. I've been napping for around an hour every day for the last week. I think my boobs have grown a little and I have had less appetite than usual. I think most people seem to want to eat more! Anyone else had anything similar? x


----------



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey clarabell, I got a positive at 4 days like you. I read a poll on another website that most ladies who tested positive that early went on to have twins Hahahaha 😂😂😂😂


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Honey love and Clarabell - pretty sure I was told to avoid both baths and swimming pools... Not sure how important it is tho!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey ladies I'm 2dpo and symptom spotting stressing out that I gotta lift and carry my 18 month old around, 

Wondering how early I can test lol

When u say 4dpo if I had mine Thursday would that mean Monday xx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

I was told to avoid baths and swimming until early pregnancy scan if i had a positive. Oh how I so love my baths, I can't wait to be allowed one. I believe its all to do with maintaining your normal body temperature in that area. Was also told not to have anything warm on my lap which is hard when you have 3 cocker spaniels trying to cuddle you every time you sit down. They don't understand and all I want to do is cuddle them back 

mrshol - I believe that 4dpo would be Monday for you as its starts at zero for day of ovulation.

Im finding the waiting for scan really hard compared to the 2WW where I was actually very calm about it all. Its strange how different we all are at different stages of this waiting game.


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for advice regarding swimming....I shall refrain for a few more weeks.

4dp for me was 4 days after my 5dt and I'd be somewhere between ecstatic  and pooing myself if twinnies were growing in there x

Blossom  I also find the scan wait harder than the 2ww...

Although I found the waiting for the 12 weeks scan hard and the 24 and the birth lol and now I'm just as bad with my daughter and worry about her every move.....I don't think the worry and emotions ever end. X


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks  i better just chill out. My life could be like this forever


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I am now feeling the stress of waiting for scan also . Today is OTD and bfp , will move threads now . 
Wishing everyone the best of luck .xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Congratulation chichi85

Thanks girls think I'll c how I test tomor then and every day from then lol xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mrshol , good luck ! I was a naughty early tester , gets addictive   X


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you xx how many early did u test ? X


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I thought it was 6 days but I was counting wrong . I got a very faint line on a FR at 5dp5dt , my advise would be to use First response and stick to same brand. Be prepared not to see anything tho , some people don't get nothing till later . Good luck ! X


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Great thanks for the advice xx


----------



## sharethebabydust (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi everyone .... OTD today and i got my first BFN   I'm disappointed but actually feeling ok. I tested early so I think I did my crying in the week. We will get there eventually I'm looking forward to the next round!!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

sharethebabydust - Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Even if you kind of know from early testing it is still a kick in the gut. Hang in there.  

mrshol - Try not to drive yourself too nuts with early testing. It's a double-edged sword. If you see an early positive, it could just be the trigger or booster still left in your system. If you see an early negative, it could be a late implanter. So it's hard not to make yourself crazy analyzing every line. I do agree with chichi85 though - pick one brand and stick with it to see how or if the line changes.

AFM - OTD today and both lines are still there, so I guess I'm officially pregnant. I can't even believe it as I type it. I'll have the blood tests tomorrow and then we'll have an idea about viability. The HCG line is not very dark, but it is there and hasn't changed from one day to the next. So I'm not letting myself get my hopes too high just yet.


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys!

Have had a bit of a curveball thrown at me, very confused  

As some of you know, I tested early at 4dp5dt and got a very faint BFP at this point. Continued to get faint BFP's for 5 days, before a the test became weaker and I started spotting. Had a chemical pregnancy last time round and presumed this was happening again. I have spotted for 2-3 day, light but red, but today it seems to have eased off a bit, but this happened wth my last chemical as well, took over a week for the actual miscarriage to happen.
However, as its my OTD tomorrow and I will have to phone in result, I tested this morning with a clear blue. To my surprise, it showed 2-3 weeks. I know that it takes a while for the hcg to drop and I haven't actually had the proper miscarriage yet, so guessing this is why. But this would mean that hcg levels has actually risen since I started spotting. I know I'm probably clutching at straws, but can't help but hope I might just have had a threatened miscarriage, and the embryo is still holding on? But then again, with the initially really slow hcg increase and the spotting, it suggests that there would potentially be some issues there anyway. Gaah! This is such an emotional roller coaster, don't want to get my hopes up again, just to come crashing down again 😕

Sorry for the me post, not been on here for a few days so need to catch up, but just needed to vent! X x


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear of you bfn sharethebabydust  

Bella - I would call you clinic , maybe they could do some bloods? I totally understand where your coming from there is defo some hope I think    X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Chichi - yeah, need to phone them with result tomorrow anyway, as otd, so hoping they will take some blood, that's what they did with the last chemical. Just want to know either way. Had got my head around it being another chemical, now I'm back in limbo, even if chances of a successful outcome is slim.

Is it your otd today? You still feeling good? X x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Bella.. Sounds like you have some hope.. I have everything crossed for you that it's good news!  

Chichi.. Yay at your BFP! Good luck for your blood tests tomorrow!  

Share.. I'm sorry to hear your news! Be kind to yourself so you're strong to go again when you're ready  

Xx


----------



## chichi85 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dozy - thank you , I'll move to the scan thread once I have my date. How are you ? 

Bella - yes I'm feeling ok , it's my OTD today ! I just don't want to be too excited . Good luck with blood keep us updated ! 

X


----------



## toche (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi everyone 
Chichi- yippee, congratulations  on your official bfp, I am so happy for you and welcome to waiting game part 2 
Dozydaisy - how are you  getting on
Bella- when I saw your  post I pumped my fist and shouted come on (thanks to watching loads of tennis) anyways I believe there is still hope for you, just call your clinic and I pray it all works  out  for  you 
Sharethebabydust- so sorry for your bfn, be strong dear


----------



## englishroze (May 2, 2016)

Well I caved and tested 2 days early this morning.  Got a bfp on a clear blue test. 
Clinic is less than convinced though and said it means nothing until I test with them on Wednesday.  I was on a high for about 10 minutes. Why does everything have to be so complicated? !


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hang in there, englishroze.   They're trying to protect you from heartache. Depending on the trigger shot you took, what day you transferred, and whether you had a booster shot, there could still be a little of the HCG from treatment in your system. Many gals test too early and get BFP and get excited, only to have it really be BFN. Or they think it was chemical when it wasn't. The idea of waiting until test day is to be more certain.

It is so, so hard and so stressful. In previous cycles I didn't test before OTD, so I have no idea if I even got a chemical. This time I opted to test every day from 5dp5dt, so I could see that HCG from treatment disappear and (hopefully) my own HCG start to appear. That way I'd know if I at least got implantation and could plan steps for next time. 

I don't have beta numbers yet, but at least my OTD pee stick was positive so I know for sure at least I've got implantation this time. That's more info than I've ever had before. Good luck to you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all! I've tested early and it's a BFN    I'm 6dp5dt surely a faint line would have shown by now?? Or could this change? I have no symptoms at all!! Not feeling positive about it 
Xx


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Englishroze - At 2 days before OTD I would say it sounds promising and that trigger should be out of system by now (unless your clinic test quite early of course) Of course, it's always good to be cautiously optimistic early on, as things can change, but then it can even if you get a BFP on test day. Two days to go, then you should know for sure 😊 

Maybebaby - when will you be getting your blood results? Keeping everything crossed for you this is your time  

Chichi, Doze & touch - thanks for your well wishes, only time will tell. Again 😏. Hope you are both doing well, are you on the other bard now? Got your scan dates yet? 

Afm- phoned clinic up today and initially they wanted me to hold on for scan date, but agreed for me to come in to have bloods on Wednesday, as I need another Intralipid this week if I am in fact still pregnant. No spotting today as yet, taken another test but only had a cheapie internet left, line still there but nowhere near as strong as control. 

I think I have to move over to other thread now ladies, as passed my OTD, but will have a look in to see how you are doing.   I am still in the early scan thread waiting for my scan by the time you move over. Wishing you all the very best, you all deserve it x X


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Cookie - that could be way too early to get a positive! Same with symptoms. I have never really got any positive symptoms in 2ww when had BFP's. I know it tough but hang in there


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Bella, I only had the blood draw this afternoon, so no numbers until sometime tomorrow. More waiting!


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Hello everyone!

OTD is Saturday but I caved when I got home from work and tested early! BFP! OMG thats crazy! Please tell me it can't be the trigger now! 

Not getting too excited until Saturday now but shaking!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Dan that's exciting, isn't it?   I think you're now at 10dp3dt? Do you know how sensitive the test was? It's possible a little of the trigger is still left in your system after 10 days, and that could be picked up on a super-sensitive test of 10 - 15 mIU. Each woman metabolizes the HCG trigger shot a bit differently. 

I was a neurotic early-tester, using pee sticks every day from 5dp5dt, so I can't fault you for wanting to take a peek. Hang in there, Saturday is on the way! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Thank you, it was a tesco cheap stick so not sure how sensitive! Fingers crossed!!! X


----------



## Hope-007 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, I am new on this thread. I have had FET at Reprofit on the 25th July I had X1 FHB put back and my OTD is the 8th August (4 days before my birthday)!
xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats Dan yay

I got my Bfp too excited but just hoping it will stick xx


----------



## Deano30 (Apr 24, 2016)

Me 31 hight count, motility fine, morphology 0 ( shocking ) 
The Mrs 24 no issues present 


Hello people 

Right I know this is very rare and you're all probably thinking wow "a male"
Me and my partner currently in the 2ww, and I'm literally stressing like mad but completely trying to hide it because I don't want to stress Bec out after what she has been through. 

This is the second cycle at Saint Mary's in Manchester. 

1st 5 eggs 4 fertilised..... 2 X 3day.... Chemical 

This time 13 eggs 12 fertilised. By day 3 most not of good quality apart from one 8 cell grade 1/2. 
8 cell and poor to average 9 cell put back. 
Anybody had a similar outcome by day 3 etc? The embryologist said it's quite common. 
The 10 remaining. Even though they were average or poor they didn't even attempt to let them develop or see any further issues etc. 

I'm stressing due to the fact we had our hearts set on a day 5. 

Anybody else had a 3 day success. 

Last time my partner suffered bad cramps day 8p3dt then started brown discharge turning to red..... Hcg 22 then 2 days later down to 2. Gutted. 

This time little twinges, no cramps ( the odd small one ) not much appetite. Toilet frequently. Etc 
I'm overthinking everything, " she hasn't had cramps, is this a sign of not even implanting because last time we had cramps" etc. 

I'm waffling here and in a mans world the words would be " goddddd you sound like a bloody woman" ☺☺☺☺ 

Ps we did a test 8dp3dt..... Negative. Too early orrrrr? 


I just want to say, the things you read on sites like this. You all amaze me and believe me when I say this when you do have children. They are going to be so lucky to have mums like you. 

Helppppppp xxxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Deano welcome 😊 I think it's lovely writing on here and sometimes us ladies can forget how hard this journey is for you guys too! 

It's so hard not overanalysing everything . I had a success cycle with resulted in my dd and I'm still the over thinker stressing etc etc it's so hard

My friend had a little boy from a 3day transfer so you have def get pregnant with that embie

When is your test date?

Wishing you all the luck xx


----------



## Deano30 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thankyou Hol 

Well...... I got a phone call off the Mrs this morning and a few txts to reveal, she had done a Test 11dp3dt 

It looks like a BFP ☺☺☺☺ The line is fainter but there's definitely a +
Is it too early? Just don't want to get my hopes up and then to be slammed down like the chemical last time. 
I'm shaking. 


Was going to upload a picture but I don't know how haha. 

It was only a cheap sainsburys one 

You're right there is nothing for men and hopefully if I'm successful I'm going to try everything I can to change that because it's not right. 

XXXX 

Xx


----------



## Hope-007 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Deano, a line is a line! What is your test date? xx


----------



## Vickicuk84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all, hope you don'[t mind me joining. I am currently 4dp5dt of one 5AA blast and feeling very very anxious. As you can see from my signature, I have a 100% pregnancy rate with my two previous cycles (one fresh, one frozen), but unfortunately I miscarried both times. So, for me, even if I am lucky enough to see a + on my OTD next Friday, it will not bring much comfort. In fact, I think I'd rather just not test and see what happens in eight months time!  

So far I have felt a few niggles, but nothing really notable  

Hope you are all well, it's lovely to see some positive results on here to bring some hope and comfort that this can work out x


----------



## Hope-007 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Vicki, my test date is next Friday too! 

I have not felt much either...just a kind of dull ache/fullness maybe? 

Good luck hun hopefully we will be bump buddies too  xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies this thread will close on Tuesday, there is a thread already going for August testers.
X


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Deano defo a line is a line congrats


----------



## Deano30 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thankyou Hope and Hol

Test date Sunday. Fingers and toes crossed. Feel so sick 

Xxxx


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I'm currently 12DPO according to CBFM & we only had donor sperm on our 2 peak days CD 12 & 13. I have had REALLY sore boobs since literally 2DPO & I only normally get sore boobs one week before AF is due n this lasts a few days & ive had the smallest of tiny cramps on & off with a really bubbly tummy n irregular bowels sorry TMI. I just gave in & fed my CBFM with a pregnancy test as it is the first day I can test today AF-3 Days but I got a BFN! I know this can happen, I just wondered if anyone else was 12DPO today? I am on the July/August crossover for 2WW as AF should be due Sun-Tues (25-27 day cycle) today is CD24. I suppose I was worried that the bean may have got fertilised but not implanted? is that possible? 

Thanks

Vic

Thanks


----------



## Hope-007 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question....I am 6dpt today and last night I went for a pizza...the cheese tasted funny...kind of off...everything tasted a little more flavoured...I asked 2 other people to try my pizza and said it tasted fine to them...anyone else getting this? What could it mean? Xx


----------



## Dan1990 (May 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Didn't have time to post yesterday but was OTD! Woke up at 6am and had a BFP!!!!! So excited but not have to wait 3 weeks for scan!!! 

Had a little brown discharge on Friday so that worried me lots! Other than that stomach cramps which my clinic said is the progesterone, sore boobs, erect nipples, strange tastes of some foods and sooooo tired!!!

Dean - We had 3DT with 2 x grade 2 embryos that were 8 cell only had 2 other slower ones that eventually made it to blasts but were not of freezing standard. Good luck for today!

Hope-007 - Had a sausage in batter the other night and it tasted disgusting! Swore I would never have one again! Partner finished it and said it was fine lol.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Deano30- all the best. I am not also feeling well.


----------

